# Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*Helft dem Angeltourismus: 
Neue Ideen - wie können  Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit umgehen?​*
Das Baglimit für Dorschangler ist da.

Nun muss man damit umgehen..

Wenn viele sagen, dann geh ich eben nicht mehr an die Küste, ist das verständlich, aber keine Lösung.

*Und nun also her mit Tipps, Vorschlägen, Ideen - helft dem Angeltourismus, helft einer strukturschwachen Region, helft Angelkuttern, helft Bootsvermietern, helft Gerätehändlern, helft Anglerpensionen und Campingplätzen - damit auch noch unsere Kinder an die Ostsee zum Angeln gehen können....*

Kleinbootangler (gemietet) werden eher ausweichen können mit Angeboten auf andere Arten zu angeln, einheimische Kleinbootangler haben eh genügend Möglichkeiten, einem quasi für sie nicht kontrollierbaren Baglimit "auszuweichen" ...... 

Leider sind "Ausweicharten/methoden" nicht so saisonunabhängig wie beim Dorsch, aber es gibt Möglichkeiten für die, welche "Meeres"- und keine reinen Dorschangler sind. 

Und zudem ist "Dorschpilken" halt "Dorschpilken" und viele sind halt "Dorschpilker" und keine "Meeresangler" - davon lebt ja eine ganze strukturschwache Region mit, von diesen Leuten.

Was aber kann man den bisher "reinen" Dorschanglern anbieten, die vor allem Angelkutter frequentierten, und die sich jetzt sagen, "ich fahr doch nicht mehr raus, wenn ich an einem guten Tag nach 3 oder 5 Fischen nach ner halben Stunde aufhören soll??"

Gibts Ideen, Vorschläge, Anregungen?

Kann man die weiter behalten für die Kutter, die Vermieter, die Gerätehändler etc.??

Dazu möchte ich auch aus dem Thread um die Entscheidung zum Baglimit zitieren:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Matzes Ansatz, sich umzustellen, ist (bzw. finde ich) klasse.
> 
> Aber ich bin z. B. eingefleischter Dorschangler, weil ich das Angeln mit Solopilker oder Gufis so klasse finde. Den Biss, der manchmal reinhaut, und den man manchmal erspüren muss, gerade bei meiner Lieblingsdisziplin im flacheren Wasser auch tolle Drills am leichten Gerät, die Möglichkeit, eben auch mal nen richtig guten Tag zu erwischen (nicht weils sichs "lohnen" muss, sondern als "Ausgleich" für die vielen schwächeren Tage), weil Dorsch einfach toll schmeckt, weils ganzjährig geht ohne große Saisons (wie z. B. bei Lachs/Mefo etc.), weils zwar nicht billig, aber preislich überschaubar war und und, und.....
> 
> ...






*Und nun also her mit Tipps, Vorschlägen, Ideen - helft dem Angeltourismus, helft einer strukturschwachen Region, helft Angelkuttern, helft Bootsvermietern, helft Gerätehändlern, helft Anglerpensionen und Campingplätzen - damit auch noch unsere Kinder an die Ostsee zum Angeln gehen können....*


Ich bin gespannt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Aus dem anderen Thread:


angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Dazu gehören meiner Meinung auch die Kutterkapitäne....... jetzt sollen Angler trotzdem mitfahren, damit die nicht „aussterben“........_.auch die müssen sich anpassen undvieleicht mal Events oder Veranstaltungen etc. anbieten??!!_#6


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ich denke, da ist nix zu helfen! Sorry, ist so. Nur die wenigsten eingefleischten Spinnangler sind scharf aufs passive Plattenangeln, nur die wenigsten, die regelmäßig Kutter fahren und beileibe nicht immer 5 Dorsche kriegen, fahren noch Kutter, wenn sie an richtig guten Tagen nicht auch mal 20 gute Dorsche einpacken können. 

Kein Mensch fährt xxx km zur Küste, leiht ein Boot etc., wenn der Trip nach ner halben Stunde zu Ende sein kann. 

Der Dorsch ist nun einmal der Brotfisch der Ostseeangler. Ohne Dorsch wird das mit der Infrastruktur drum rum nix.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ideen? Aus SH einen grossen Parkplatz machen.

Nein, im Ernst. Die sollen ihre Probleme selber lösen.
Wenn eigene LFV den Angeltourismus auf Grund solcher unqualifizierten Statistiken selber den Hahn abdrehen...

Betätige ich mich nicht as Ideengeber wofür andere viel Geld bezahlen.
Money auf den Tisch dann gibt es Ideen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Also um die, Pensionen,Hotels, Cämpingplätze etc mache ich mir ehrlich gesagt wenig Sorgen.  Schließlich ist die Ostsee an sich ja auch ein sehr beliebtes Reiseziel von Nichtangelnden Menschen/Familien.  Wer sich da nur auf Angler "spezialisiert " hat,  muss halt seine "Werbestrategie" ein wenig mehr auf die nichtangelnde Klientel ausrichten. 
Bei Angelläden ist es ähnlich, schließlich gibt es in/an der Ostsee ja nicht nur Dorsch zu fangen, und auch für diese anderen Fischarten benötigt der geneigte Angler Gerät.  Da muss dann halt über eine Sortimentsanpassung nachgedacht werden. 
Dir ALLERGRÖßTEN Verlierer dieser EU Entscheidung sind für mich EINDEUTIG die Kutterkapitäne und dahinter dann die Bootsverleiher.
Für Kutter sehe ich eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten. 
1.) Halbtagestouren
Anstatt wie jetzt 1x10 Std  auf See zu sein , könnte man auch 2x5Std Touren anbieten, wie es jetzt am Öresund schon praktiziert wird. Der Fahrpreis müsste dann natürlich auch angepasst werden  (z.b. 25€)
Das funktioniert natürlich nur in Häfen die in relativ kurzer Fahrzeit  (bis 60min) auch vielversprechende Spots anlaufen können.So bleiben ca. 3Std Angelzeit! (Mehr hat man z.Z. in HeiligenHafen bei 8Std nicht) 
Mir fallen da z.B. Häfen an der "offenen Küste" wie Laboe, Maasholm oder Warnemünde und mit Abstrichen Eckernförde und Wismar ein. 
Die halbtags Variante ist für "Touris " sicherlich ne interessante Variante, da sie den Rest des Tages bei der Familie am Strand verbringen könnten.
Und für die "Hardcore " Fraktion besteht dann die Möglichkeit einfach Morgens UND Nachmittags mitzufahren. Was derjenige dann mit seinem Baglimit von Morgens macht , bevor er zur Nachmittag Tour startet, tja darüber kann Sich ja jeder selbst seine Gedanken machen  
2.) Für Kutter die nicht an der offenen Küste im Hafen liegen (HeiligenHafen, Rostock etc)
Bleibt nur die Möglichkeit kombinierte Dorsch /Plattfisch /Hering Touren anzubieten wie jetzt schon von den Heikendorfern Schiffen praktiziert wird.


----------



## Gambolputty (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Auch wenn´s ein bisschne offtopic ist (sorry), habe ich mal eine Frage: Gilt die Beschränkung eigentlich auch für das Angeln von den deutschen Kuttern, die raus bis zu den dänischen Küsten fahren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Offtopic und persönliche Auseinandersetzung gelöscht ..

Bitte beim eigentlichen Thema bleiben.

Hier gehts drum, dem Angeltourismus zu helfen, wer ihn weghaben will, hat hier im Threads nix verloren.

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s ein bisschne offtopic ist (sorry), habe ich mal eine Frage: Gilt die Beschränkung eigentlich auch für das Angeln von den deutschen Kuttern, die raus bis zu den dänischen Küsten fahren?


Ganz kurz, weil Offtopic:
Gilt für alle Angler aller Nationen in ICES-Gebiete 22 - 24, also auch Dänemark


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Moin. Ich denke, dass sich gar nicht so viel ändern wird. Ich werde auch weiterhin zum Pilken fahren und nur die größeren Dorsche behalten, wenn es gut läuft. Die kleineren, maßigen Fische kann man dem netten Nachbarn mit dem Besenstiel un 50er Mono schenken oder zurücksetzen. Mit Wattis kann man sicherlich die ein oder andere Platte fangen. Meistens fahren die Kutter aber zu Dorschplätzen, wo man auf die Wattis auch fast nur Dorsche fängt. Wie soll das Baglimit eigendlich kontrolliert werden?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

ich denke am ehesten werden die tageskuttertouren wegfallen, bzw. ordentliche einbußen zu verzeichnen haben.
die kleinbootangelei könnte davon profitieren.
vielleicht kommen insgesamt weniger auswärtige an die ostküste, bleiben aber dafür eventuell länger?


----------



## exstralsunder (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Nunja, es gibt ja nicht nur den Dorsch in der Ostsee.
Was sollte den Kutterkapitän davon abhalten, Herings-Makrelen - oder Hornhechttouren anzubieten?
Das sind alles sehr wohlschmeckende Fische.
Ich persönlich ziehe einen Hornhecht  oder eine fette Flunder dem Dorsch vor
Ich halte das Bag Limit für völligen Quark- weil nicht kontrollierbar.
Es wird sich absolut nichts ändern, außer dass der Dorschbestand nun komplett kaputt gemacht wird.
Was soll bitteschön den Angler davon abhalten, den Dorsch vor Ort zu filetieren? Bei einer eventuellen Kontrolle ist das Filet eben vom Wittling oder Seelachs...
Einzig richtig wäre eine Schonzeit und das heraufsetzen der Mindestgröße *- für alle -* also  Angler und Fischer  gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Die Frage hier ist NICHT, was richtig gewesen wäre, oder welchen Fisch Du persönlich welchem anderen zum essen vorziehst.

Das ist Deine persönliche Einstellung, die ich nachvollziehen kann, aber hier in keinster Weise die Frage. 

Sondern was man an Hand der jetzt bestehenden Regularien Dorschanglern (die ja ganzjährig Dorsch angeln wollen, nicht Heringe oder Hornhechte, die nur saisonal vorkommen) anbieten kann, damit die eben nicht abwandern und ihr Geld woanders lassen.

Es  geht ja drum, den Angeltourismus mit zigtausenden Dorschanglern alleine auf den Kuttern nicht kaputt zu machen, sondern möglichst zu erhalten...


----------



## Gambolputty (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz kurz, weil Offtopic:
> Gilt für alle Angler aller Nationen in ICES-Gebiete 22 - 24, also auch Dänemark


Danke für die Antwort.

Damit ist ein Ausweichen der schnelleren Kutter auf weiter entlegene Regionen dann leider keine Option. Ich finde, wir Dorschangler sollten nun auf die Zähne beißen und unseren Kuttern gerade in dieser schwierigen Zeit auch weiter die Treue halten. Vielleicht erholt sich in ein paar Jahren der Bestand, bis dahin heißt es "auf die Zähne beißen". 

Ein Kuttersterben gilt es bis dahin unbedingt zu verhindern.


----------



## Seele (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Einfach weiterhin raus fahren, Spaß am Angeln haben und mit 5 Dorschen zufrieden sein. Angeln ist mehr als seinen ganzen Familienclan 200 Tage mit Fisch abfüttern zu können.


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

moin

noch ne frage dazu:

wer fängt denn heute auf dem kutter mehr  als
5  gut maßige dorsche ??

meist kleinzeug oder wittllinge.

(hat mir immer gereicht, ich rechne meine fänge nicht auf, komme also auch mit dem baglimit klar)

wenn es mal super läuft,
(was ich in den letzten jahren nicht einmal erlebt habe)
dann kann man wattis ranhängen, und auf platte gehen,
oder käptn fährt heringsplätze und platten bänke an,
wenn die kisten "voll sind".


denke mal, es wird für die "kutter kapitäne" 
trotzdem erheblich schwerer als für die  kleinbootvermieter,
da immer noch viele angler auf "masse" aus sind,
und das baglimit auf dem kutter auch schwer zu praktizieren ist, 
falls mal ein grösserer schwarm durchzieht ( was allerdings kaum noch vorkommt).


weiter ans meer werden auch die brandungs-und spinnangler fahren,
die es auch auf andere fischarten abgesehen haben, und 
vom strand meist eh nicht mehr als 5 maßige dorsche fangen.
also zimmervermieter /pensionen /campingplätze triffts es wohl nicht ganz so hart.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Ein Kuttersterben gilt es bis dahin unbedingt zu verhindern.


Das ist der Punkt...
siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur auch zum dran denken:
> Durch die europäische Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie mussten ja schon viele Angel-Kutter aufgeben.
> 
> Einen Angel-Kutter regelgerecht (EU) zu bauen, kostet bei der U 25m-Klasse ca. 4 Millionen - nie mehr zu erwirtschaften..
> ...


----------



## patrik41 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt...
> siehe:



Direkt filetieren wer soll hinter her sehen wie viele Fische das waren !#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



patrik41 schrieb:


> Direkt filetieren wer soll hinter her sehen wie viele Fische das waren !#6



Genau, schön Tips oder Hinweise zum Bescheixxen geben |uhoh:


----------



## Norbi (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Zitat:
Zitat von patrik41 Beitrag anzeigen
Direkt filetieren wer soll hinter her sehen wie viele Fische das waren !

????????Du solltest Deinen gefangenen Fisch gegen Honig eintauschen,dann weiss Du wieviel Fische es sind.#d


----------



## basslawine (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hmm,
man könnte die Filets mglw. einfach zählen, oder drehst du die direkt durch den Wolf?


----------



## Kirnauforelle (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hallo in die Runde
Ich habe selbst einige Ferienunterkünfte in Glowe auf Rügen, bin extrem angelverrückt und viel auf dem Wasser.
Das Entnahmelimit von 5 Dorschen wird keinen echten Angler davon abhalten seinem geliebten Hobby nachzugehen.
Die Kutterkapitäne werden sich umstellen und Tagesfahrten zum Kreidefelsen oder Inselrundfahrten anbieten.
Wenn man jahrelang Ausfahrten zum Laichdorsch anbietet und in jeder Zeitung die fetten ungeniessbaren Laichdorsche ablichtet, dann hält sich mein Mitleid da auch in Grenzen.
Die Fleischangler, die täglich mehr als 30 Dorsche oder 1000 Heringe als Ziel haben, die sind meist so geizig, dass die nie eine Ferienwohnung buchen. In den seltenen Fällen kann man danach meist gleich renovieren.|uhoh:
Die echten Sportsfreunde sind mit täglich 10 leckeren Filets zufrieden. Die Boddenangler lassen heute ja auch fast jeden Hecht schwimmen und freuen sich, wenn man die erlaubten 3 Zander mitnehmen kann.
Die geworfene Mefo am Strand oder der Lachs beim Trolling sind auch sehr beliebt bei meinen Gästen und da beschwert sich auch keiner, dass man "nur" 3 Fische entnehmen darf.
Angeltourismus soll Erholung und ein Erlebnis in der Natur sein!!
Dorschfilets gibt es auch im Discounter. 

Ich geh dann mal angeln....
Viele Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



basslawine schrieb:


> Hmm,
> man könnte die Filets mglw. einfach zählen, oder drehst du die direkt durch den Wolf?



Was nicht geht, ist doch nicht die Frage - was kann man sinnvollerweise machen, war die Frage ;-))


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

@Kirnauforelle

sehe ich ähnlich.

aber schön, ne meinung
direkt von der küste zu hören...


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Aber das Verhältnis passt doch nicht- 3 Mefos darf ich...und 3 Dorsche im Winter??? Zu geil. Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich halte Mefos nach wie vor für deutlich seltener als Dorsche!!


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber das Verhältnis passt doch nicht- 3 Mefos darf ich...und 3 Dorsche im Winter??? Zu geil. Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich halte Mefos nach wie vor für deutlich seltener als Dorsche!!


irgendwo hast du ja recht, aber ich denke auch, für die meisten ist so ein angeltrip einfach mehr als ordentlich filets in den kühler zu schaffen.
schön mit den kumpels/der familie auf dem wasser, abends ein bierchen, essen, quatschen und am nächsten tag wieder von vorne.
angeln ist ja auch ein bissken lebenseinstellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Den man weder vom Boot noch vom Kutter nach 3/5 Dorschen je nach Jahreszeit, wenns gut läuft also nach ner halben Stunde, einstellen will..

Und hier gehts ja nicht drum, dass Ferienhausvermieter das nicht so eng sehen oder andere lieber Hornhecht essen.

Sondern wie man am besten den Betroffenen (Kutter, etc.) helfen kann ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Alternative Sofortmaßnahme....gerade sind im Kleinen Belt 80.000 Forellen ausgebrochen bis 3KG...Kein Scherz !

Wenn das mal kein Service ist von mir...:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

;-))))))))))))))))))


----------



## archie01 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hallo
Ich will hier nicht den Hiob spielen , aber in drei Jahren wird es meiner Meinung nach keine Angelkutter an der Ostsee mehr geben.
Kleinbootbesitzer werden wohl weiter dort angeln , aber vom Kutter - nein die Eigner werden sich was jenseits der Angelei einfallen lassen müssen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Alternative Sofortmaßnahme....gerade sind im Kleinen Belt 80.000 Forellen ausgebrochen bis 3KG...Kein Scherz !
> 
> Wenn das mal kein Service ist von mir...:vik:




Matze,
was den Besatz angeht, da lässt du dich aber nicht lumpen #6


----------



## offense80 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Die Kutterkapitäne könnten zB. auch Mischtouren anbieten. Morgens 2 Std auf Dorsch ( sollte bei jedem die 5 Stück Marke eher erreicht worden sein wird die verbliebene Angelzeit für die anderen Fischarten verwendet ) dann 2 Std zum Plattfisch angeln, und zum Schluss geht es dann noch auf Hering. So könnte man auch ein wenig Abwechslung in den Angeltag bringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Das ist mal konstruktiv - danke.

Obs begeisterte Pilker zufriedenstellt, sei dahin gestellt, aber zumindest ne Möglichkeit für nicht ganz so verbohrte Pilker (wie mich z.B. ;-)))

danke


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



offense80 schrieb:


> Die Kutterkapitäne könnten zB. auch Mischtouren anbieten. Morgens 2 Std auf Dorsch ( sollte bei jedem die 5 Stück Marke eher erreicht worden sein wird die verbliebene Angelzeit für die anderen Fischarten verwendet ) dann 2 Std zum Plattfisch angeln, und zum Schluss geht es dann noch auf Hering. So könnte man auch ein wenig Abwechslung in den Angeltag bringen.



Kann man so machen- ABER: Dann muss jeder Wattis haben oder der Käptn welche verkaufen und und und...und richtige Spinnangler stellt das eher nicht zufrieden. Zumal man zum richtigen Plattenangeln auch noch andere Montagen, Gerät etc. mit schleppen muss.

Ich vermute eher, dass es die Kutterkapitäne schlicht nicht interessieren wird. Oder seit wann sind die Kontrollorgan??


----------



## Kirnauforelle (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den man weder vom Boot noch vom Kutter nach 3/5 Dorschen je nach Jahreszeit, wenns gut läuft also nach ner halben Stunde, einstellen will..
> 
> Und hier gehts ja nicht drum, dass Ferienhausvermieter das nicht so eng sehen oder andere lieber Hornhecht essen.
> 
> Sondern wie man am besten den Betroffenen (Kutter, etc.) helfen kann ...




Hallo Thomas
In deiner Eröffnung hast Du eine andere Frage gestellt und sehr wohl auch Vermieter und Campingplätze erwähnt.

Wer in der Schonzeit (Je nach Jahreszeit)auf einen Dorschkutter klettert und nach 3 Fischen mault, dem möchte ich nicht helfen!

Die Angelkutter können gern Ausfahrten zum Kreidefelsen, Inselrundfahrten, Robbentouren etc. machen.
Man kann einen Kutter auch zu einer Pension oder Restaurant umbauen. 
Der Topf mit Fördermittel wird sicher was hergeben....

Die Angler können auch ein Kleinboot mieten und damit die 5 Dorsche fangen und danach andere Fischarten. 
Das ist viel billiger und man fängt auch besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Wenn Du zufrieden bist, und meinst Angeldampfer sollen Butterfahrten machen, ist das keine Hilfe um sie als Angelkutter zu erhalten - und darum gehts.

Oder um die Bootsvermieter, die halt Leute haben, die Dorsche wollen und nicht nach 3 oder 5 wieder in Hafen fahren. etc.etc...

Es freut mich wirklich, dass Du keine Probleme hast und gerne auf die reinen Dorschangler verzichten willst.

Mir gehts hier um die anderen, die das nicht können oder nicht wollen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



offense80 schrieb:


> Die Kutterkapitäne könnten zB. auch Mischtouren anbieten. Morgens 2 Std auf Dorsch ( sollte bei jedem die 5 Stück Marke eher erreicht worden sein wird die verbliebene Angelzeit für die anderen Fischarten verwendet ) dann 2 Std zum Plattfisch angeln, und zum Schluss geht es dann noch auf Hering. So könnte man auch ein wenig Abwechslung in den Angeltag bringen.


Hatte ich in meinem Post auf Seite 1 #5  Punkt 2 auch schon als Alternative genannt und wird ja jetzt schon in der Form von den Heikendorfern Schiffen Langeland1 ,Wiking und Forelle so praktiziert.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Also *um die, Pensionen*,Hotels, Cämpingplätze etc mache ich mir ehrlich gesagt wenig Sorgen. Schließlich ist die Ostsee an sich ja auch ein sehr beliebtes Reiseziel von Nichtangelnden Menschen/Familien. *Wer sich da nur auf Angler "spezialisiert " hat, muss halt seine "Werbestrategie" ein wenig mehr auf die nichtangelnde Klientel ausrichten*.
> Bei Angelläden ist es ähnlich, schließlich gibt es in/an der Ostsee ja nicht nur Dorsch zu fangen, und auch für diese anderen Fischarten benötigt der geneigte Angler Gerät. Da muss dann halt über eine Sortimentsanpassung nachgedacht werden.
> Dir ALLERGRÖßTEN Verlierer dieser EU Entscheidung sind für mich EINDEUTIG die Kutterkapitäne und dahinter dann die Bootsverleiher.
> Für Kutter sehe ich eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten.
> ...



In der Nebensaison oder im Winter sind es eben aber fast ausschließlich Angler die den "Wirten" dort in den letzten Jahren eine tote zeit etwas erleichtert haben!


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Letztlich kommt es drauf an für wieviel Prozent der Angeltouristen tatsächlich das Füllen der Truhe mit ausschließlich Dorsch an Nummer 1 der Prioritätenliste steht. 

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich auf 5-10 % tippen. 

Für den Großteil steht die Erholung an der See, die Ausübung seines Hobbies in grandioser Natur und der Fang einer gemischten Palette an Ostseefisch an erster Stelle.

Es ist daher legitim zu hoffen, dass der Einbruch des Angeltourismus dezenter ausfällt als anhand der ersten Reaktionen erwartbar ist.

Letztlich ist fast alles eine Sache der Vermarktung. Wenn man aus einer "profanen" Dorsch-Pilktour künftig ein kleines Angelevent mit festgelegten Angelzeiten auf z.B. Dorsch (z.B. ersten 2 Std), Platte (weitere 2 Std) -mit Möglichkeit des Wattwurm-Erwerbs direkt an Bord- und Schwarmfischen wie Hering, Makrele und Seelachs zum Abschluss. Es gibt nicht nur den obilgatorischen Orden für den größten Fang sondern vllt. auch für die größte Palette an gefangen Arten. Vielfalt ist das neue Gewicht, die neue Gesamt-Dorschmasse.

Damit ließe sich eine ganz neue Art von Ostsee-Kutterangelei entwickeln, weg von der Idee des hoffentlich größten Dorsches am 100gr-Pilker, hin zu einem Fest der anglerischen Vielfalt. Der Angler hat die Möglichkeit neben seinen 5 Dorschen (sofern sie denn beißen) auch noch eine schöne Auswahl an leckerem, gesunden Fisch mit nach Hause zu nehmen. 

Hier sind auch die Reedereien am Zug, ihr Angebot anzupassen und vorallem in der Außendarstellung zu modernisieren. "Kommt auf meinen Kutter und ihr fangt die ganze Palette an leckerem Ostseefisch!". Man muss den Spieß umdrehend, aus der Not eine Tugend machen. Die vermeintliche Krise dazu nutzen sich zu modernisieren, auch in der Außendarstellung. Hier fehlt es eindeutig an moderner Vermarktung.

Wieviele der Kutter haben eine ansehnliche Webseite mit aktuellen Infos? Da fängt es schon an. Wieviele präsentieren sich modern z.B. im Social Media? Printanzeigen auf den letzten Seiten der Angelzeitschriften sind halt 90er-Jahre. Damit sprichst du maximal potenzielle Kundschaft 50+ an. 
Da gilt es viel aufzuholen und sich auch dadurch für neue Zielgruppen attraktiver zu machen.

Wer jetzt natürlich in Angststarre verfällt kann den Laden gleich abschließen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



derporto schrieb:


> Hier sind auch die Reedereien am Zug, ihr Angebot anzupassen und vorallem in der Außendarstellung zu modernisieren. "Kommt auf meinen Kutter und ihr fangt die ganze Palette an leckerem Ostseefisch!". Man muss den Spieß umdrehend, aus der Not eine Tugend machen. Die vermeintliche Krise dazu nutzen sich zu modernisieren, auch in der Außendarstellung. Hier fehlt es eindeutig an moderner Vermarktung.
> 
> Wieviele der Kutter haben eine ansehnliche Webseite mit aktuellen Infos? Da fängt es schon an. Wieviele präsentieren sich modern z.B. im Social Media? Printanzeigen auf den letzten Seiten der Angelzeitschriften sind halt 90er-Jahre. Damit sprichst du maximal potenzielle Kundschaft 50+ an.
> Da gilt es viel aufzuholen und sich auch dadurch für neue Zielgruppen attraktiver zu machen.
> ...


Auch wenn mich das als jemand, der es nunmal liebt, mit der leichten Spinnrute und Kleinpilkern und Gufis Dorsch zu fangen nicht mit einer "Mischtour" erreichen wirst, gefällt mit der Ansatz trotzdem sehr.

Ob der ausreicht, wird man sehen. 

Da bin ich zugegeben eher skeptisch, aber lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren..


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich das als jemand, der es nunmal liebt, mit der leichten Spinnrute und Kleinpilkern und Gufis Dorsch zu fangen nicht mit einer "Mischtour" erreichen wirst, gefällt mit der Ansatz trotzdem sehr.
> 
> Ob der ausreicht, wird man sehen.
> 
> Da bin ich zugegeben eher skeptisch, aber lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren..



Ob das ausreicht können die Reedereien über entsprechendes (kluges) Marketing selber steuern. Sie müssen das nur erkennen und dazu in der Lage sein. Dass dafür erstmal umgedacht, seit Jahrzehnten vorhandene Denkstrukturen durchbrochen und auch ein wenig finanziell in Vorleistung gegangen werden muss ist klar. 

Aber tut man all dies als Kutter-Reederei in der aktuellen Zeit nicht, so hat man von vornherein verloren. Es gibt gar keine Option. Wohlgemerkt für die Kutter, nur über die spreche ich gerade.

Ich schätze das Potenzial an Anglern, die Interesse an Vielfalt anstatt einer großen Menge eines einzelnen Zielfisches haben, als nicht vernachlässigbar ein.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



derporto schrieb:


> Letztlich kommt es drauf an für wieviel Prozent der Angeltouristen tatsächlich das Füllen der Truhe mit ausschließlich Dorsch an Nummer 1 der Prioritätenliste steht.
> 
> Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich auf 5-10 % tippen.
> 
> ...



Solch offiziellen Auftritte in Social Media etc. sind doch auch verpönt.


----------



## patrik41 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Norbi schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von patrik41 Beitrag anzeigen
> Direkt filetieren wer soll hinter her sehen wie viele Fische das waren !
> 
> ????????Du solltest Deinen gefangenen Fisch gegen Honig eintauschen,dann weiss Du wieviel Fische es sind.#d



Honig ist doch lecker aber vergiss nicht die Bienen werden auch immer weniger.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

na kommt, Leute, ruhig bleiben und beim Thema - und nicht aufeinander losgehen.
Danke..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Wie ich es in dem anderen Fred schon schrieb,
zunächst einmal bleibt zu hoffen, daß es nicht zu Auswüchsen, wie in der Berufsfischerei mitunter üblich, kommt, wo kleinerer Fisch zugunsten von später angelandetem, größeren Fang, wieder über Bord geht.

Was das Baglimit betrifft, so kann man vor der Ausfahrt festlegen, dieses quasi zu sozialisieren.
Der Gesamtfang wird auf die komplette Bemannung einschließlich Skip, Hands und der Nutten an Bord umgelegt. 
Das kann bei weniger erfolgreichen Anglern auf'm Kutter bzw. einer etwas größeren Crew durchaus zu Buche schlagen.

Weiterhin könnten die Skipper anbieten, daß die Frauen der Angler für einen geringen Obulus bzw. für die Katz mitfahren dürfen. 
Die könnte man unter Deck separieren, paar Pullen Sekt und Schnittchen beistellen und das Limit kann entsprechend aufgelevelt werden.


Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, daß die Kutter untereinander vermehrt zusammenarbeiten.
Zur jeweiligen Saison kann man mit einschlägig Interessierten reine Makrelen/Hering/Buttfahrten anbieten und von den Dorschkuttern aus dem jeweiligen Gebiet Fisch übernehmen. Im Hafen wird dann rückgetauscht. Alles eine Frage der Absprache bzw. Organisation.


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Solch offiziellen Auftritte in Social Media etc. sind doch auch verpönt.



Von der eigenen Meinung auf die Meinung der großen Masse schließen zu wollen ist schon immer ein Trugschluss und daher ein schlechter Ratgeber für kluges Marketing #6


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Angeltourismus kann man in strukturschwachen Gebieten insbesondere in der Nebensaison durch so etwas fördern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was das Baglimit betrifft, so kann man vor der Ausfahrt festlegen, dieses quasi zu sozialisieren.
> Der Gesamtfang wird auf die komplette Bemannung einschließlich Skip, Hands und der Nutten an Bord umgelegt.
> Das kann bei weniger erfolgreichen Anglern auf'm Kutter bzw. einer etwas größeren Crew durchaus zu Buche schlagen.


Da das ein persönliches Baglimit ist, wäre ich gespannt, ob da Behörden im Ernstfall beim zusammenlegen mitspielen würden - einen Versuch ists immer wert.

*Und das ist der Hammer  :q:q:q:q :*


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Weiterhin könnten die Skipper anbieten, *daß die Frauen der Angler* für einen geringen Obulus bzw. für die Katz mitfahren dürfen.
> Die könnte man unter Deck separieren, paar Pullen Sekt und Schnittchen beistellen und das Limit kann entsprechend aufgelevelt werden.



Weisst Du wie viele der Dorschangler aufm Kutter wirklich freiwillig ihre Angetraute mitnehmen würden?

Die meisten (ob als Verein oder als größere/kleinere sonstige Gruppe) schätzen doch gerade so ein Dorschwochenende unter anderem auch genau deswegen, weil ihre Frauen NICHT dabei  sein..

Zudem schmälert das ja auch den Umsatz bei der Fahrkosten, wenn die Hälfte billiger oder kostenlos mitfahren soll/darf in der Hoffnung auf Sektverkauf..

Und - nicht zuletzt-  die jeweils beste Ehefrau von allen muss auch noch mitwollen ;-)))))

Da seh ich eher "Mietfrauen" am Hafen für die Quote als sinnvoller an ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

HIER IM THREAD GEHTS ABER NICHT DARUM; SONDERN DARUM EINEN WICHTIGEN WIRTSCHAFTSZWEIG AN DER KÜSTE, DEN ANGELTOURISMUS,  ZU RETTEN!

Aber hier beim Thema bleiben, oder Punkte. 
Ansage, keine Bitte.
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Angeltourismus kann man in strukturschwachen Gebieten insbesondere in der Nebensaison durch so etwas fördern!


#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

so, ich lösch jetzt den ganzen Offtopikram und darauf antwortende/verweisende Beiträge, um keine Punkte raushauen zu müssen, manche Ignoranz gegen ne klare Anweisung ist echt unglaublich..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Seele schrieb:


> Einfach weiterhin raus fahren, Spaß am Angeln haben und mit 5 Dorschen zufrieden sein. Angeln ist mehr als seinen ganzen Familienclan 200 Tage mit Fisch abfüttern zu können.


Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir da zu.

Aber jeder Mensch hat andere Ansichten und einen anderen Antrieb, an's Wasser zu fahren. Die meisten werden wenig Lust darauf haben, derart begrenzt zu werden, denn eine Kutter ausfahrt ist ja nicht günstig. Und verübeln kann ich es ihnen auch nicht.

Und Mal ehrlich: Wer geht gerne mit einer Begrenzung ans Wasser? Sei es eine Fang- oder Zeitbegrenzung. Das ist der absolute Stimmungskiller beim Angeln wie ich finde.

Auch ich bin ein wenig skeptisch, in wie weit mich da noch der Drang packt, auf einen Kutter mit zu fahren. Da ich aber bei 3 Touren nur einen Dorsch gefangen habe, dürfte es fast eh egal sein. Die Tour auf Plattfisch war für mich die beste und spaßigste, weshalb ich auch die Idee grundsätzlich klasse finde, die Touren auf* mehrere Fischarten* zu verteilen. Da bleibt nur die Frage: *Ist das Organisatorisch möglich? Die Frage geht an die Leute, die sich auskennen.*



patrik41 schrieb:


> Direkt filetieren wer soll hinter her sehen wie viele Fische das waren !#6


Es klingt zwar bitter, die Idee würde ich im kleinen Rahmen aber fast schon bevorzugen, sofern es auch machbar wäre.
Nur habe ich die Befürchtung das es dahingehen wird, dass der kleinste Fisch in der Kiste einfach vom Board geworfen wird, wenn es einen größeren gibt.
(P.S. Ich erachte diese Regel als sinnlos, weshalb ich niemanden einen Vorwurf machen würde, der diese Regel im kleinen Stile umgeht. Das nur als Anmerkung.)



Kirnauforelle schrieb:


> Dorschfilets gibt es auch im Discounter.


Traurig eigentlich.
Qualitativ unterirdisch (Sorry, aber Dorsch aus der TK im Supermarkt schmeckt nicht) und auf eine Art gefangen, die man mit dem eigenen Gewissen erst vereinbaren muss. Ich fahre ja nicht umsonst mit dem Kutter, ich möchte den Massen TK Dorsch umgehen. Und natürlich Spaß an meinem Hobby haben.
Demnach finde ich es klasse, wenn wir Ideen suchen und finden, die es verhindern dass der Kutter pleite geht.

Vielleicht haben auch manche recht und es bricht nicht großartig oder nur kurzfristig ein, so dass die Kutter bestehen können. Ich würde es den Leuten wünschen.

Edit: Manchen Leuten würden weniger Satzzeichen und etwas mehr Verständnis gut tun. Es würde der Diskussion helfen, denn wir sitzen alle im selben Boot, das Leck geschlagen hat.


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ich denke, dass die Kutter Wattis und Seeringelwürmer in ihr Angebot aufnehmen sollten. Wenn ich mir aber die Fangmeldungen anschaue, dann kommen nur wenige Angler durch das Baglimit in Bedrängnis. Sollte sich der Bestand erholt haben, fehlt die Legitimation für das Baglimit. Leider befürchte ich, dass es nicht wieder zurückgenommen wird.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wegberger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hallo,

also ich denke da braucht niemand Hilfe. Fassen wir mal zusammen:

* Alles wird nicht so heiß gegessen wie gekocht.
* Es ist noch immer jut gegange
* Und auswärtige Angler, die mehr als 5 Dorsche/ pro Tag fangen möchten sind eh unerwünscht.

Also könnten wir den Thread doch schliessen. Das Baglimit scheint ein Segen zu sein ... der heimische Angler wird jetzt vor den binnenländischen Fleischmacherhorden geschützt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

nein - erstens lösch ich das Offtopic und darauf verweisendes gleich wieder..

Und zweitens gehts hier nicht um Angler- und Touristenhasser und deren Meinung (die können ja gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen)!

Sondern darum, welche Ideen helfen könnten, vorhandene Strukturen für Angeltourismus zu erhalten und im Hinblick auf das Baglimit "fit" zu machen, damit Angler aus ganz Deutschland auch zukünftig ihr Geld lieber nach SH und MV tragen und nicht gleich nach Dänemark (Nordsee) oder Norwegen...


----------



## Wegberger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hallo,

wieviele Kutter sind denn überhaupt betroffen ? 

Und wieviele Kutter sind eher Tageskutter und wieviele könnten auch zu akzeptablen hygienischen Standards Mehrtagesfahrten machen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Mehrtagesfahrten nützt ja auch nur was, wenn Duu ausserhalb der Gebiete 22 - 24 ICES  (also Richtung Kattegat nördlicher, oder Richtung Bornholm östlicher) fährst (sonst auch überall Baglimit) und ist ja keine grundsätzliche Lösung.

Ich schätze mal, wenn man alle zusammen nimmt, inkl. gerade der kleineren in MeckPomm, dass da locker 50 zusammen kommen.

Wie viele da grundsätzlich umrüstbar wären (und ob sich das rechnet) - keine Ahnung.. 

Und wer das will, der kann das jetzt schon haben, ein paar Kilometer hinter Rügen bieten polnische Anbieter ja Fahren nach Bornholm rüber an.

Ob das die Lösung sein kann, statt der bisherigen Tagesfahrer, die ja deswegen kamen, weil sie das nutzen wollten, muss man sicher diskutieren.

Ebenso wie das die ganzen Mietboote/Guides für Dorschangler regeln können, die mit Sicherheit NICHT nach Bornholm rüberdonnern ;-))


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

moin  

als beispiel:
auf der blauort (laboe)
gibt es doch schon  so etwas wie ne "geteilte "fahrt,
direkt am hafen/liegeplatz gibts nen wattwurmverkauf.
meist sagt der käptn dann auch  vorher an ,
dass auch auf platte gefischt wird.
(auch bei ner vorher angesagten dorschtour)
.. finde ich jut..

und bei den "massen dorschfängern" kommt nicht so schnell frust auf..


----------



## Wegberger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hallo,

es war ja auch nur mal eine grundsätzliche Einschätzung der der Größenordnung.

Vielleicht ist es ja auch wirklich ein Ansatz, den Dorsch der Nordsee zu überlassen und Platte und Co. weiter zu entwickeln.

Auf der anderen Seite scheint es aber auch ein psychlogisches Problem zu sein: In vielen Beiträgen kommt zum Ausdruck das bei den letzten Touren eh das Baglimit nicht erreicht wurde ... aber das Vorschreiben desselben empfindet man als sehr störend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite scheint es aber auch ein psychlogisches Problem zu sein: In vielen Beiträgen kommt zum Ausdruck das bei den letzten Touren eh das Baglimit nicht erreicht wurde ... aber das Vorschreiben desselben empfindet man als sehr störend.


Wenn ich an 3 von 5 Angeltagen je nur 3 oder 4 Dorsche fange, war ich halt entweder zu doof zum Angeln (Kutter), Käptn hat Fisch nicht gefunden (Kutter oder Guide), ich hab Fisch nicht gefunden (Mietboot), falsche Pilker/Gufi(Farbe) und, und, und...

Und jetzt fang ich an 2 Tagen gut, hätte so zwischen 8 und 15 Dorschen - und soll/muss da nach dem 5 . aufhören...

Da bins nicht ich, weil ich zu doof, mir wird der gute Tag vermiest durch andere (Verbote, Regulierung, Einschränkungen etc.))..

Klar ist das psychologisch...

Nützt nur dem nix, der bisher davon lebte, diese Jungs an den Dorsch zu  bringen.

Ob die "psychologisch" keinen Cent bei ihm mehr lassen oder aus anderen Gründen:
In der Kasse fehlts so oder so...

Und das ist ja die Intention vom Thread hier, die Strukturen zu erhalten, damit Angler die weiter nutzen können


----------



## Gambolputty (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ich finde die Idee mit den "gemischten Touren" schwer umsetzbar. 

Wie soll das zum Beispiel funktionieren, wenn einige Angler bereits nach einer Stunde ihre fünf Dorsche gelandet haben, andere aber noch bei weniger - oder gar null - sind? Dürfte dann für die Kapitäte schwer sein, abzuschätzen, ab wann er nicht mehr die Dorschgebiete anfährt sondern auf Platte & co wechselt. Unzufriedenheit gäbe es an Bord dann entweder bei denjenigen, die eine ganze Zeit lang das Angeln einstellen müssten, ehe die anderen ihre fünf Dorsche erreicht haben. Oder aber bei den anderen, die den Wechsel auf Platte & co für zu früh empfinden würden, wenn sie noch keine fünf Dorsche in der Kiste haben. 

Auch ein strikter zeitlicher Cut (wie "bis 11 Uhr Dorsch, danach Fisch xy") dürfte zum selben Ergebnis führen. Aber vielleicht ist das auch nur ein alternativloser Lernprozess bei den Anglern, denn eine bessere Lösung fällt auch mir momentan nicht ein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Euer Gesetz in D ändern und C&R zulassen. Dann kann doch jeder 25 Dorsche fangen....5 für die Küche, 20 fürs Foto


----------



## Wegberger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hallo,



> Euer Gesetz in D ändern und C&R zulassen.


Vorher haben wir hier wieder einen Kaiser .... leider#d


----------



## fischbär (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

C&R machen und einfach die Klappe halten. Fertig.


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit den "gemischten Touren" schwer umsetzbar.
> 
> Wie soll das zum Beispiel funktionieren, wenn einige Angler bereits nach einer Stunde ihre fünf Dorsche gelandet haben, andere aber noch bei weniger - oder gar null - sind? Dürfte dann für die Kapitäte schwer sein, abzuschätzen, ab wann er nicht mehr die Dorschgebiete anfährt sondern auf Platte & co wechselt. Unzufriedenheit gäbe es an Bord dann entweder bei denjenigen, die eine ganze Zeit lang das Angeln einstellen müssten, ehe die anderen ihre fünf Dorsche erreicht haben. Oder aber bei den anderen, die den Wechsel auf Platte & co für zu früh empfinden würden, wenn sie noch keine fünf Dorsche in der Kiste haben.
> 
> Auch ein strikter zeitlicher Cut (wie "bis 11 Uhr Dorsch, danach Fisch xy") dürfte zum selben Ergebnis führen. Aber vielleicht ist das auch nur ein alternativloser Lernprozess bei den Anglern, denn eine bessere Lösung fällt auch mir momentan nicht ein.



Das muss natürlich vorher kommuniziert und damit jedem Angler an Bord klar sein.

Sind wir ehrlich, es gibt keine Alternative zu dem genannten Vorgehen. 

Der Rest ist reines Marketing. Und da sind die Reedereien gefragt, siehe mein Post #38.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hallo,

wieviele Kutter gehören denn zu Reedereien ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Alle - auch mit nur einem Schiff  biste Reeder ..
Ohne Gewähr...


----------



## Wegberger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hallo,



> Alle - auch mit nur einem Schiff  biste Reeder ..



Klar ...aber es wird suggeriert, als wenn da weiss was "großes Geld" hintersteckt.

Ich denke, da gibt es keine Management-/ Werbeabteilungen bei den Familien-Reedereien aller Hapag-Loyd.


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und nur weil man keine Marketingabteilung hat ist man unfähig eine moderne Webseite zu schalten, sich im Social Media zu präsentieren und seinen potenziellen Kunden aktuelle Informationen zur Verfügung zu stellen? Da reichen "ein Paar" Euro und ein bisschen Cleverness.

Und das sind nur die einfachsten Basics.

Denn genau so marode wie die Fangaussichten sieht das "Marketing" der meisten Angelkutter-Reedereien momentan aus. Da ist eine Menge Nachholbedarf. Und nur derjenige der sich jetzt modern aufstellt hat Chancen die Krise zu überleben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

und eben nochmal:
Ist schön, wenns bei Dir so ist - hilft aber weder den Reedereien, noch den Angern, die das anders wollen und ist hie rkomplett Offtopic.

Denn darum gehts hier im Thread, wie man die Angeltourismusstrukturen retten kann, ob da jeand Ideen hat.....


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Spenden sammeln.

Nee im Ernst, Innovative und Anpassungsfähige Kutter werden das überleben. Die anderen nicht, so funktioniert Marktwirtschaft.
Und da so viele Angler die Küste nun meiden wollen, ist es auch in Ordnung wenn ein paar Kutter wegsterben oder zukünftig Heizdecken auf Butterfahrten verkaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Findling schrieb:


> , ist es auch in Ordnung wenn ein paar Kutter wegsterben oder zukünftig Heizdecken auf Butterfahrten verkaufen.


2 Fehleinschätzungen in einem Satz:
Sportfischerfahrzeige dürfen zulassungsmäßig keine Butterfahrten machen, da müssten es Passagierdampfer sein.

Zudem ist jeder Angelkutter , der aufgibt, endgültig weg und kann nicht ersetzt werden (Sportfischerfahrzeuglizenzen sind nur aus Bestandsschutz noch da, Neubau nicht unter 4 Mio. - nicht finanzierbar, 1 Jahr nicht gefahren - Lizenz auch weg).

Und es geht hier im Thread immer noch nicht drum, die sterben zu lassen, sondern die genau deswegen, wenn möglich, zu retten.


----------



## offense80 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Vielleicht wäre es auch möglich, dass man in der "5 Dorsche Zeit" Touren für Neulinge anbietet. Morgens angekommen wird mit fachkundigem Personal ( oder auch freiwilligen Anglern, die dann vielleicht zum halben Preis mitfahren dürfen oder ganz kostenlos ) erstmal das Angeln auf Dorsch in kleineren Gruppen erklärt. Techniken, Taktiken, Geschichte des Dorsches usw. Eventuell noch eine Besichtigung auf der Brücke, all solche "Kleinigkeiten" Dann im Fanggebiet angekommen, gehen die "Anfänger" an die Ruten und beginnen mit dem angeln. Hilfe können sie jederzeit von einem "Guide" erfragen. Vielleicht ist es ja auch gerade für die "Anfänger" nicht so stressig, wenn sich keine Profis an Bord befinden, und man meint, die würden einen nur müde belächeln. Am Ende des Tages bekommt jeder eine Art "Zertifikat" ausgehändigt, was einen gerade als Anfänger doch stolz macht. 

Und auch hier würden/müssten dann wieder Wattis oder/und Seeringler an Bord vorhanden sein, um bei ( wohl kaum zu erwartenden Massenfängen ) die Angelart auf einen anderen Fisch umzustellen. Leihangeln würden dem Kapitän auch wieder ein paar Euronen bringen, wenn sie nicht zu teuer sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

lesen - und wenigtens versuchen zu verstehen - oder nen anderen Thread suchen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Helft dem Angeltourismus:
> Neue Ideen - wie können  Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit umgehen?​*
> Das Baglimit für Dorschangler ist da.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Das könnte durchaus so laufen, dass die Angler in 2017 wieder zuviel fangen laut Thünen. Daher:

 Kontakte mit Kutterkapitänen an verschiedenen Standorten knüpfen (Kiel, Heiligenhafen, Burg, Wismar, Rostock, Rügen), damit diese exakte Fangaufzeichnungen machen (Anzahl Angler/gefangene Fische/wetterbedingte Ausfalltage), damit man mal ein paar harte Fakten in der Hand hat um gegen lobbygeprägte Pseudofangzahlen vorzugehen. Sofern man es in 2017 schafft, sowas wie einen handlungsfähigen Verband bzw. eine Interessensgemeinschaft Angeltouristik ins Leben zu rufen.

 Es geht ja bekanntlich immer noch schlimmer.

 5 ist das, was man möglicherweise noch gerade so akzeptieren kann, bei 2 oder 3 Fischen als Baglimit ist das Maß dann aber eindeutig überschritten.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Stulle (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Mehr als 5 Dorsche/Tag ist ein theoretisches Problem bei fielen kuttern in SH. Wer deswegen nicht kommt is hier eh nicht gut angesehen. Hat man bereits 5 Fische in der Kiste werden die Finger immer so rutschig und die fallen ins Wasser zurück. Ob die Kutter eine Umstellung auf Plattfische hinbekommen ist fraglich die haben sich die letzten Dekaden nicht hervor getan und leiden unter Überalterung. Für die Vermieter bleibt wohl die platten besser zu vermarkten.


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2 Fehleinschätzungen in einem Satz:
> Sportfischerfahrzeige dürfen zulassungsmäßig keine Butterfahrten machen, da müssten es Passagierdampfer sein.
> 
> Zudem ist jeder Angelkutter , der aufgibt, endgültig weg und kann nicht ersetzt werden (Sportfischerfahrzeuglizenzen sind nur aus Bestandsschutz noch da, Neubau nicht unter 4 Mio. - nicht finanzierbar, 1 Jahr nicht gefahren - Lizenz auch weg).
> ...




Die Nachfrage regelt das Angebot. Wenn ihr die Kutter erhalten wollt, dann geht viel darauf angeln.
Wollt Ihr nicht mehr darauf angeln, z.B. wg. Bag-Limit, braucht es auch das Angebot nicht mehr. Ist einfach und logisch.

Zulassungen kann man übrigens ändern. 

Wäre genügend Nachfrage da, würden sich auch hohe Investitionskosten noch lohnen.

Deshalb bleibe ich dabei: Anpassen oder Sterben. Ganz simpel und hochgradig effektiv.


----------



## Gambolputty (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Findling schrieb:


> Die Nachfrage regelt das Angebot. Wenn ihr die Kutter erhalten wollt, dann geht viel darauf angeln.
> Wollt Ihr nicht mehr darauf angeln, z.B. wg. Bag-Limit, braucht es auch das Angebot nicht mehr. Ist einfach und logisch.
> 
> Zulassungen kann man übrigens ändern.
> ...



Und was für konkrete Anpassungen schweben Dir da vor? Das beste Marketing bringt ja bekanntlich nichts, wenn am Produkt kein Interesse (mehr) besteht.


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Und was für konkrete Anpassungen schweben Dir da vor? Das beste Marketing bringt ja bekanntlich nichts, wenn am Produkt kein Interesse (mehr) besteht.



Falsch. Marketing erzeugt Interesse am Produkt. 

Wenn es das nicht tut, ist es kein gutes Marketing.


----------



## Stulle (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Und was für konkrete Anpassungen schweben Dir da vor? Das beste Marketing bringt ja bekanntlich nichts, wenn am Produkt kein Interesse (mehr) besteht.



Freundlicherer Umgang mit Kunden, ordentlicher Internetauftritt mit fang Meldungen/Bildern, online Buchung, tips für Anfänger, Wetter Vorhersage/grobe Aussicht welche Gewichte benötigt werden(für den kommenden Tag) zB


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Stulle schrieb:


> Freundlicherer Umgang mit Kunden, ordentlicher Internetauftritt mit fang Meldungen/Bildern, online Buchung, tips für Anfänger, Wetter Vorhersage/grobe Aussicht welche Gewichte benötigt werden(für den kommenden Tag) zB



Und das wäre nur das 1 Mal 1.

Das sollten und müssen die Reedereien können. Gerade jetzt.


----------



## Gambolputty (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



derporto schrieb:


> Falsch. Marketing erzeugt Interesse am Produkt.
> 
> Wenn es das nicht tut, ist es kein gutes Marketing.



Das ist kein Widerspruch, denn Deine Aussage schließt ja meine nicht aus. 

Marketing kann sogar sehr viel Interesse an Produkten erzeugen. Aber reines Interesse bringt nichts, wenn der Kunde das Produkt dann nicht auch konsumiert. Und dafür muss das Produkt dem Kunden gefallen. 

Also zurück zur Frage, wie dieses Produkt in Zukunft aussehen könnte, das dann - von entsprechendem Marketing begleitet - den Reedereien zum Überleben verhilft?


----------



## LutzeSeiner (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

vll leicht unpassend ... aber , man kennt es ja schon , gabs oder gibts für zuviel gefangenen Fisch auch Rechnungen ...

In Norwegen war das damals , mit dieser 15kg Begrenzung , an der Tagesordnung ...

Wie und ob sich das hier auch umsetzen lässt sei dahingestellt . Gibt bestimmt den ein oder anderen der die Möglichkeiten dazu hätte ...

Aber nicht wirklich zweckdienlich ... nur laut gedacht ...


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Stulle schrieb:


> ......Wer deswegen nicht kommt is hier eh nicht gut angesehen......



Chapeau! So ein Satz kann wirklich nur im Norden von Deutschland entstehen! 
Am Besten den Satz in Platt aussprechen oder zumindestens versuchen. 
Herrlich!


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Chapeau! So ein Satz kann wirklich nur im Norden von Deutschland entstehen!
> Am Besten den Satz in Platt aussprechen oder zumindestens versuchen.
> Herrlich!



So manche vergessen halt schnell gerne wer das Geld in dieses Stückchen Land trägt.
Nicht die dolle Wirtschaftskraft sondern die Touristen aus NRW, Bayern etc..


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Sharpo schrieb:


> So manche vergessen halt schnell gerne wer das Geld in dieses Stückchen Land trägt.
> Nicht die dolle Wirtschaftskraft sondern die Touristen aus NRW, Bayern etc..



Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Einbrüche nicht so dramatisch sind. 
Ich meinte allerdings auch eher den typisch norddeutschen und eher unbeabsichtigten Wortwitz!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und das ist der Hammer  :q:q:q:q :*
> 
> 
> Weisst Du wie viele der Dorschangler aufm Kutter wirklich freiwillig ihre Angetraute mitnehmen würden?
> ...



Völlig neue Geschäftsmöglichkeiten werden entstehen...:m



Deep Down schrieb:


> Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Einbrüche nicht so dramatisch sind.



Schlußendlich wir erst einmal gar nichts einbrechen und man wird abwarten, inwieweit diese Regel überhaupt gelebt, sprich kontrolliert und sanktioniert wird.
Und dann wird man in der Praxis ganz einfache Wege gehen...

Der Erste wird sein, daß man in eine gemeinsame Kiste fischt, reicht das nicht aus, wird man einen völlig neuen Service an Bord vorfinden, der zwar mit einem geringen Mehraufwand für die Crew verbunden ist aber das Baglimit vorerst zur Makulatur macht. 
Der gefangene Fisch wird von der Besatzung direkt filiert und in kleinen Portionen einlaminiert und auf Eis gelegt. Wer will dann da hinterher noch auseinanderpusseln, wieviel Fisch real weggefroren wurde.
Dann muß man abwarten, inwieweit das toleriert wird bzw. man von Seiten des Gesetzgebers nachjustiert und ganze Fische beim Anlanden verlangt.


----------



## Rosini (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einer Mindestmaßerhöhung auf sagen wir 65cm ? Die Naturschutzverbände , Berufsfischer.... etc .hätten bestimmt nichts dagegen. Laut Tierschutzgesetz müssten alle Untermassigen Dorsche zurückgesetzt werden. Das heißt, die Kuttertur ist nicht schon nach den ersten 5 38cm großen Dorschen beendet. Mann würde wohl erst ein paar fangen müssen bis 5 Stück in ausreichender Größe in der Fischkiste liegen. Laut Neuster Norwegischer Studie (nachzulesen in ich glaub letzter Fisch und Fang) ist die Überlebensquote beim zurücksetzen bei nahezu 100% wenn nicht mit Würmern gefischt wird. In der Öffentlichen Darstellung würden die Angler sogar noch mehr für den Dorschschutz tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Geht aber nicht ohne EU-Parlament (nicht durschaubare EU-Bürokratie, was von wem geregelt werden darf, war aber schon bekannt), Quote/Baglimit und Schonzeit, da können sie aber mit EU-Verordnung ran.

Freiwillige Schonmaßerhöhung sind zudem in SH ausdrücklich verboten, jeder maßige Dorsch ist laut Ministerium abzuschlagen, das Dorschangeln dann einzustellen.


----------



## Nidderauer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schlußendlich wir erst einmal gar nichts einbrechen und man wird abwarten, inwieweit diese Regel überhaupt gelebt, sprich kontrolliert und sanktioniert wird.
> Und dann wird man in der Praxis ganz einfache Wege gehen...


 
 Wenn man sich das mal anschaut im Video, so ab Minute 7.00 .....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUl05pUd-tA&feature=youtu.be

 Da bekommt der polnische Fischer 500 Euro Strafe für 300 Kg illegal gefangenen Dorsch vom EU-Inspektor aufgebrummt, also nichtmal 2,- Euro pro Kg. Da kann der Fischer offensichtlich trotzdem mit leben. Man wird ja auch nicht immer erwischt....

 Grüße Sven


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Völlig neue Geschäftsmöglichkeiten werden entstehen...:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Da entsteht dann die BordSchwalbe|supergri


----------



## Dachfeger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann muß man abwarten, inwieweit das toleriert wird bzw. man von Seiten des Gesetzgebers nachjustiert und ganze Fische beim Anlanden verlangt.



Bring die mal nicht auf sonne Ideen.#d


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Gerüchten zufolge macht sich Frau Dr. darüber auch Gedanken.

Der DAFV soll eine Wiese bei Fehmarn gepachtet haben.
Soll günstig gewesen sein, weil sie einem FDP-Abgeordneten gehöre.
Dort soll in einem gebuddelten 50m tiefen Loch eine Arenbergscheibe versenkt werden, die digital Kontakt meldet, wenn das Gewicht der neuen Angler-Sportart Pilk-Casting aufschlägt.
Man sei sich sicher, dass dies der Renner wird und Massen süddeutscher Angler zum Urlaub in die strukturschwache Region zieht...

_Ob da wirklich was dran ist, kann ich nicht sagen #c
aber vorstellbar ist das durchaus.
Wir sind jedenfalls in guten Händen!
_


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hi. Abgesehen vom Wurmverkauf und Kurztouren für Sparfüchse sehe ich im Moment nicht viel, was die Kutterkapitäne machen können. Es liegt vorrangig an der Anglerschaft die Kutter am Leben zu halten. Fangbegrenzungen gibt es an sehr vielen Gewässern und dennoch wird dort weiterhin geangelt. Das Erlebnis Kutterangeln steht ganz klar über der Menge an Filets. Sollte das Baglimit langfristig bleiben, sollte auch an eine nachhaltigere Form des Kutterangelns gedacht werden; weg vom Gaff, z.T. gerissenen Fischen usw. Hin zu Kescher und Angelpraktiken, die in anderen Angelländern sehr erfolgreich durchgeführt werden. Das soll jetzt kein Plädoyer für c&r Kutter sein, sondern eher zu einer selektiven Entnahme. 
Das Abknüppelgebot in Schleswig Holstein steht dem zum einen im Wege und weiterhin gibt es natürlich Angelfreunde die das Bestreben haben, den Fahrpreis rausangeln zu wollen. Die werden dann sicherlich nicht mehr fahren. Bei weniger Anglern bleibt es fraglich, ob manche Kutter dann noch täglich fahren können.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi. Abgesehen vom Wurmverkauf und Kurztouren für Sparfüchse sehe ich im Moment nicht viel, was die Kutterkapitäne machen können. Es liegt vorrangig an der Anglerschaft die Kutter am Leben zu halten. Fangbegrenzungen gibt es an sehr vielen Gewässern und dennoch wird dort weiterhin geangelt. Das Erlebnis Kutterangeln steht ganz klar über der Menge an Filets. Sollte das Baglimit langfristig bleiben, sollte auch an eine nachhaltigere Form des Kutterangelns gedacht werden; weg vom Gaff, z.T. gerissenen Fischen usw. Hin zu Kescher und Angelpraktiken, die in anderen Angelländern sehr erfolgreich durchgeführt werden. Das soll jetzt kein Plädoyer für c&r Kutter sein, sondern eher zu einer selektiven Entnahme.
> Das Abknüppelgebot in Schleswig Holstein steht dem zum einen im Wege und weiterhin gibt es natürlich Angelfreunde die das Bestreben haben, den Fahrpreis rausangeln zu wollen. Die werden dann sicherlich nicht mehr fahren. Bei weniger Anglern bleibt es fraglich, ob manche Kutter dann noch täglich fahren können.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


DANKE!!! Es gibt doch noch vernünftige Leute hier!!!.... Bester Post des Threads!!!! Und das ist mein völliger Ernst!!!
Gemauso sieht es aus!!! Nur "WIR" können den Kuttern und Kleinboot Vermietern über diese "dunkle  Zeit" helfen! !.. Nämlich damit, dass wir weiterhin Kutter fahren bzw. Kleinboote mieten! !!
Und auch von mir nochmal ein Rechnung Richtung "das lohnt jetzt nicht mehr" Fraktion hier... Wieviel Filet bekommt man den aus 5  Dorschen? ?... ich denke mal IM DURCHSCHNITT bummelig 2,5Kilo... das mal einem aktuellen Endverbraucher Preis von ~17€ /Kilo. .. macht 42fuffzig.... ähm... was kostet doch gleich aktuell ne Kuttertour? ?|rolleyes


----------



## Gambolputty (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Das Thema "Fahrpreis rausangeln" wird mir hier etwas zu pauschal gesehen. Ich gehöre selbst zu den Auswärtigen, die einmal im Jahr zu einer Mehrtagestour an die Ostsee fahren. Verbunden mit den schon genannten Kosten für Anreise, Material, die Ausfahrt, etc. jedes Mal ein verhältnismäßig teurer Spaß. 

Wenn ich dann an Bord bin, denke ich aber keine Sekunde daran, dass der Fang das investierte Geld in irgendeiner Form wieder wettmachen muss. Das ist überhaupt kein Thema für mich! Mir geht es darum, für meine Ausgaben eine schöne Angeltour zu haben, mit netten Leuten, Entspannung vom Alltag, und dem Spaß am Angeln. Dabei gibt es gute und schlechte Tage, bessere und schlechtere Jahre, was den Fangerfolg angeht. Alles egal, denn was zählt ist die schöne Zeit, die mir das Ganze so wertvoll macht. Und genau hier sehe ich für mich das Dilemma in der ganzen Sache.

Es gab schon Tage, an denen ich von am Tagesende auf gerade mal zwei Dorsche kam. Doch waren diese Tage für mich genauso schön wie die seltenen Tage, an denen auch mal 20 Dorsche in der Kiste waren. Was zählte, war die wunderschöne Angelzeit. Und genau hier liegt für mich das Problem. Was macht man, wenn (sofern diese Touren überhaupt noch weiter stattfinden), an einem guten Tag schon am frühen Vormittag die 5 Dorsche in der Kiste sind? Man ist nicht in Nähe des Heimathafens, den der Kapitän mal eben schnell anfahren kann. Man ist oft sehr weit draußen, und der Angeltag ist quasi schon beendet bevor er richtig angefangen hat.

Genau darin liegt für mich persönlich die Krux an der ganzen Sache, die - für mich persönlich - solche Touren dann in Zukunft unattraktiv macht. Wenn ich also sage: "gemessen an den Kosten lohnt sich das dann nicht mehr" hat dies nichts damit zu tun, den Fang monetär bewerten und mit den Tourkosten in Relation setzen zu wollen. Sondern damit, Kosten und Zeit mit der effektiven Zeit in Relation zu setzen, die man bei solch einer Tour noch mit angeln verbringen kann.

Und da es in diesem Thread ja um "neue Ideen" geht, wäre für mich die einzig probate Lösung für jene Mehrtagesfahrten, nach Erfüllen der Dorschquote auf andere Zielfische zu gehen. Ich wäre jedenfalls dafür bereit, auch wenn es eine Umstellung und neue Investitionen für mich bedeuten würde. Wohl der einzige Weg, den betreffenden Kuttern und Kapitänen eine Zukuft zu sichern.

p.s.: Die Dorsche, die bei solch einer Tour dann am Ende zusammengekommen sind, werden von mir in keinster Weise zu Geld gemacht. Sondern gegessen und genossen, so lange der Vorrat reicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ja, an anderen Gewässern gibt es auch Beschränkungen. Aber es gibt meiner Meinung nach einen großen Unterschied zum Dorschangeln.

Ich habe auch immer gedacht, wenn ich viele Dorsche fange, war das ein geiler Angeltag. Manchmal war ich dann genervt, wenn ich die vielen Dorsche filetieren musste...

Ich bin dann mal ganz tief in mich gegangen und habe überlegt was so besonders am Dorschangeln für mich ist.

Auf der einen Seite die Weite auf dem Meer, die Ruhe auf meinem Boot und - richtig, die Spannung! Wann kommt der Biss, wie groß ist der Dorsch, dieses typische "war da ein Zupfer?" und vieles mehr. Ja, es ging mir eigentlich in erster Linie um die Anzahl der Dorsche. Dachte ich zumindest. Aber es ging gar nicht um die Entnahme, sondern um den Drill und die Regelmäßigkeit der Bisse. Welche Fische kann ich in der Größe wie Dorsche in ähnlichen Mengen fangen? Viele Alternativen fallen mir nicht ein. Grundsätzlich ja eh nur an der Küste (oder am freien Stück von Elbe und deren Nebenflüssen), da es an allen anderen Gewässern ja Beschränkungen gibt.

Irgendwann stellte ich fest, dass ich als Einheimischer so viel Fisch gar nicht verwerten konnte. Aber nach dieser Feststellung wurde ich plötzlich unruhiger und so entglitten mir viele Dorsche direkt nach dem Fang...

Ich will damit sagen, dass es vielen vermutlich gar nicht bewusst ist, dass es gar nicht um die Menge der entnommenen Dorsche geht, sondern um die einmalige Möglichkeit und Erfahrung/ Spannung beim Dorschangeln und die *häufigen, spannenden Drills.* Das ist mit keiner anderen Fischart in der Ostsee vergleichbar, weil es so einzigartig ist! Somit werden es die Kuttereigner verdammt schwer haben, Alternativen für uns anzubieten. 

Bei den Kleinbooten sehe ich da weniger Probleme, da man zu zweit oder dritt unter Kumpels einfach nach 10 bzw. 15 Dorschen auf Mefo, Hornhecht oder Platte umsattelt. Auf dem Kutter schwer zu realisiern, wie ja schon einige andere angemerkt haben.


Aber jetzt zum eigentlichenThema (meine Einleitung war nur dafür, um das Besondere herauszustellen und zu zeigen, was das Ziel sein sollte):

Ein Vorteil ist sicherlich, dass die Regelung für alle Kutter gilt und es somit nicht mehr darum geht, welchen Kutter ich nehme, um möglichst viele Dorsche zu fangen. Jetzt stehen andere Tugenden der Reeder im Vordergrund. Ein paar Punkte, die ich schon vor vielen Jahren bei meinen Kuttertouren häufig vermisst habe, waren Service, Freundlichkeit, gepflegte Sanitäranlagen und vernünftige Mahlzeiten! Das sind Dinge, mit denen ich jetzt Punkten kann. Ein rauer Ton an Bord ist ja ok und gehört bei einem Seemann ja auch dazu, aber rauer ton und unfreundlich zu seinen Kunden zu sein, sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Ich benötige kein Marketingkonzept als "one man show", sondern Mundpropaganda, wie geil der Service bei mir an Bord ist! 

Damit spare ich mir Marketingexperten. *Angeln muss an Bord ein Erlebnis sein.* Das gute Gefühl (siehe meine Einleitung), dass ich heute über die Anzahl der Drills definiere, muss ich den Kunden auf andere Art und Weise vermitteln. 

Hätte ich einen Kutter, würde ich mir wenig Sorgen machen. Meine Kunden würden bei mir an Bord das Dorschangeln weiterhin als Erlebnis empfinden- garantiert! Einfach mal hinsetzen und Gedanken machen- ich glaube viele von den Jungs werden ihre eigenen Ideen verwirklichen und gute Konzepte entwickeln. Das sind ja keine Dösbaddel!

Diejenigen, die ab 2017 das Besondere sind, werden das überleben. Hingegen werden diejenigen, die abwarten und wie bisher weiter machen wollen, vermutlich  schweren Zeiten entgegen gehen.


----------



## Macker (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Kirnauforelle schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde
> Ich habe selbst einige Ferienunterkünfte in Glowe auf Rügen, bin extrem angelverrückt und viel auf dem Wasser.
> Das Entnahmelimit von 5 Dorschen wird keinen echten Angler davon abhalten seinem geliebten Hobby nachzugehen.
> Die Kutterkapitäne werden sich umstellen und Tagesfahrten zum Kreidefelsen oder Inselrundfahrten anbieten.
> ...



Tolle Idee mit den Fahrten zum Kreidefelsen oder Sundfahrten.
Leider hat der Gesetzgeber da schon einen Riegel Vorgeschoben.
Die Angelkutter sind als Sportfischerei Fahrzeuge Klassifiziert worden.
Um etwas anderes wie Angelfahrten zu machen müssen sie neu Klassifiziert werden.
Was nicht ohne hohen Finanziellen Aufwand geht.
Es wurde Lange Zeit Gemacht von Angelschiffen das sie solche Fahrten oder Seebestattungen angeboten haben.
Darf heute aber nicht mehr Gemacht werden.
Die Klassifizierung hat von den mir Bekannten Angelschiffen nur die MS Seho.
Ein Reeder von Rügen hat deshalb schon den Rechtsweg Eingeschlagen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Macker (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ich werde an meinen Fahrgewohnheiten nichts ändern und an meiner Entnahmepraxis auch nicht.
Kurztouren und Wattwurmtouren sind meiner Meinung nach kein Mittel.
Platten fängt jeder von der Seebrücke für Umme dafür 43€ Fahrgeld und 15€ für Wattis?
Ich bin in 40 Jahren Kutterangelei 1x Kontroliert worden schauen wir mal wie es ab Januar ausfällt.
Ich Liebe die Kutterangelei wirklich mein Kleinboot steht seit 3 Jahren unterm Carport weil ich Lieber mit Freunden und Bekannten zusammen los gehe.
Aber was jetzt kommt steht in den Sternen ich glaube das mind 75% der Flotte Bedroht sind.
Sogar die MS Seho die wirklich breit aufgestellt ist schreibt auf Ihrer web site Buchungen 2017 unter Vorbehalt.
Gewinner wird Kolberg sein und die Abfahrtshäfen zum Gelben Riff.
Dort bekommt der Dporschangler das was er Will Dorsch.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

@ Gambolputty ,Fisherbandit und Macker
Alles samt eine tolle und Gesunde Einstellung  zur "Leidenschaft Kutter/Dorschangeln " auf der Ostsee!! BEIDE DAUMEN  HOCH dafür!!!
Auf jeden einzelnen Einzugehen würde mein Smartphone sprengen. ..
Nur soviel dazu. .. WIR köffnen die Kutter nur über diese schwierige Zeit bringen, wenn wir auch weiterhin SO WIE BISHER auch MITFAHREN! !!!
Wie Macker ja schon geschrieben hat, werde auch ich mein Mitfahrverhalten 2017 IN KEINSTER WEISE ändern! !! Dafür liebe ich die Angelei und das Gesamtpaket Kutter viel zu sehr! !!
Nun ist das Baglimit da und WIR müssen uns damit arrangieren bzw. auch ein Stückchen weit umstellen. 
Der Dorsch ist mit dem Baglimit nun mal vom "Masse " zum "Klasse" Fisch geworden.
Bis jetzt bestehen die Köderkisten der Dorschangler doch ausschließlich aus Köder(Größen ) die auf Masse ausgelegt sind. D.h. Gummifische zwischen 8- maximal 12cm und (kleinen) Pilkern. 
Da wird ein umdenken stattfinden, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Neben den klassischen Ködern werden meiner Meinung nach auch vermehrt  " GROßE HAPPEN" in den Köderboxen ihren Platz haben.
Z.z. geht das noch am einfachsten mit Gummifischen. Dann wird halt in Zukunft nicht mehr mit kleinen Ködern auf Masse gefischt , sondern mit großen Ködern auf Klasse... Mit einem 18cm+× GuFi an entsprechend großen Haken habe ich vielleicht nicht mehr so viele Bisse, aber wenn es einschlägt,  ist davon auszugehen, dass es auch "ein Löwe" ist.
Für einne 60cm+x Dorsch ist ein 18 oder 20er GuFi " ein Snack ".
Das ich bei dieser Ködergröße mein Baglimit nach einer Stunde erreicht habe glaube ich im Leben nicht. Und wenn ich am Ende des Tages 5 Fische über 60 oder gar 70 cm im Eimer habe , dann verlasse ich den Kutter DEFINITIV mit einem breiten Grinsen auf den Lippen!!!
P.S. Bevor wir anfangen hier Marketing Strategien für die Kutter auszuarbeiten, sollten wir uns lieber Gedanken machen wie wir uns mit den aktuellen Umständen am besten zurecht kommen. Also immer schön an die eigene Nase fassen und weiterhin FLEIßIG KUTTER FAHREN!!


----------



## hanjoh (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



basslawine schrieb:


> Hmm,
> man könnte die Filets mglw. einfach zählen, oder drehst du die direkt durch den Wolf?









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flatfish86 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ich sehe das Ganze als Chance die Servicewüste Angelkutter mal etwas zu reformieren. Viele (nicht alle!) der Besatzungen habe noch nicht verstanden, dass sie Dienstleister sind.
  Nur ein paar der Fragen, die ich mir bei meinen Ausfahrten mit diversen Kuttern gestellt habe:


  1.Warum kann man nicht auch in einem freundlichen Ton mit seinen Gästen = Kunden reden, um zu erreichen, dass sie Spaß haben und gerne wiederkommen?


  2.Muss man den ganzen Tag schweigend in seinem Steuerhaus sitzen? Man könnte ja auch regelmäßig Ansagen machen zu Wassertiefe, Drift, mögliche Fischarten etc.?


  3.Warum kommt niemand von der Besatzung mit einem Kescher/Gaff, wenn ich seit Minuten einen schönen großen Dorsch am Haken habe?


  4.Warum gibt die Besatzung nicht Tipps zu fängigen Ködern (sie fahren schließlich sehr regelmäßig raus und sehen was läuft) und bieten diese Köder idealerweise auch noch zum Verkauf an (Zusatzgeschäft?)


  5. Warum ist der Leihpreis des Leihgerätes zumindest gefühlt teurer als das Gerät selber? Was auf die Qualität des Leihgeräts hindeuten soll…


  6.Warum hilft man Junganglern und Anfängern nicht, wenn man sieht, dass sie Probleme haben (z.B. mal einen vernünftigen Knoten zu binden), sondern macht sich auch noch darüber lustig? 



  7.Warum zeigt man den Leuten nicht wie man vernünftig Fische tötet (auch im Interesse der Fleischqualität), lagert (man könnte im Sommer Eis zum lagern anbieten) und filetiert, oder bietet sogar einen Filetierservice an? 
  Usw.


  In den meisten Fällen wollen die Leute doch einfach nur einen schönen Tag haben und das hängt bei weitem nicht nur von der Menge der gefangenen Dorsche ab! Ich denke, die natürliche Selektion, die seit einigen Jahren schon stattfindet, wird nun noch einmal verstärkt und glaube fest daran, dass die Kutter, die verstehen, dass es nicht nur um das Dorsche fangen geht auch überleben werden! Bei denen fahre ich auch weiterhin gerne mit, um einen schönen Angeltag auf See zu erleben und empfehle sie gerne an meine Freunde und Bekannte weiter!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Gute Ideen  - danke für die Auflistung!


----------



## captain-sparrow (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hier ein paar Vorschläge nicht alle mit letztem Ernst. bzw. zu Ende gedachten Ausführungen

 1. anstelle von brummigen Seeleuten nette Damen als Servicekräfte an Board
 2. Fanglimit auf alle an Bord Anwesenden verteilen.
 3. Filettierservice mit Pfannengerechten Stücken
 4. Grillservice an Board. Anstelle von Erbsensuppe gibt es den gefangenen Fisch gleich frisch zubereitet.
 5. Wer keinen Fisch gegrillt haben möchte, kann auch ein Stück Fleisch dazubekommen.
 6. Vielleicht auch noch ein nettes Salatbuffet bzw. Beilagenbuffet
 7. Besseres Guiding bzw. Köderservice
 8. variables Angeln auf verschiedene Zielfische.
 9. Preis für den nettesten Angler auf der Tour (bekommt den Fahrpreis zurück)
 10 Kochkurse für die mitgefahrene Frau in Sachen Fischzubereitung
 11 ggf. auch Schuhbörse für die mitfahrende Frau
 12 Kinder und Jugendangeln in Begleitung Erwachsener zum Anlernen mit entsprechender Unterrichtung in Biologie usw.
 13 Partyschiff am Abend für die ältere Jugend, draußen auf See stört der Lärm niemanden  usw.
 14 Kurse für den ambitionierten Angler der später selbst mit Boot raus will (Kartenlesen, navigieren, Seekundes usw.)
 15 Hochzeitsfahrten, usw.
 16 Ferienfahrten für Kinder und Jugendliche (für die Eltern toll, Kind für eine Woche oder so abgeben und den Urlaub genießen)

 Naja geht vielleicht nicht alles aber man kann ja drüber nachdenken.

 Gruß
 Axel


----------



## captain-sparrow (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Als Anmerkung zu meinem Post:

 bei manchen Sachen sollte man weiterdenken bzw. um die Ecke denken.
 Ich schließe mich insgesamt Flatfish86 an.
 Die Angeltour zu einem Event machen mit viel mehr drum herum und ich denke einige Kutter werden überleben.

 Bisher hat es gereicht dass sich der Kapitän zeitungslesend hinter das Steuerrad gesetzt hat und pünktlich wieder im Hafen sein.

 Nun wird es Zeit den Service und den Spaß anzubieten wenn es schon nicht mehr genügend Fisch gibt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Als Anmerkung zu meinem Post:
> 
> bei manchen Sachen sollte man weiterdenken bzw. um die Ecke denken.
> Ich schließe mich insgesamt Flatfish86 an.
> ...




 Man muss aber auch sehen, was so eine Besatzung verdient an einem Tag, da ist es kein Wunder das sie nicht noch Vollservice machen-wenn gewollt und bezahlt wird bestimmt gerne, aber bei den Preisen jetzt eben nicht möglich. Wer quasi Mindestlohn verdient, macht eben auch nur das Mindeste#6


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Am Ende wird es wie immer laufen wenn Neuerungen eingeführt werden, die Leute schreien anfangs auf und am Ende gewöhnen sie sich daran und akzeptieren es. Es gibt m.E. nun auch wirklich Schlimmeres als eine Fangbegrenzung auf 5 Dorsche. Die Energie und Kreativität, die hier teilweise von einigen investiert werden um diese Regelung zu umgehen/unterlaufen sollten vielleicht besser in die Angelei gesteckt werden  

 Zumindest wird es hoffentlich dazu führen, dass nicht reihenweise die 38iger Dörschlein abgeschlagen werden, sondern ihren Weg zurück ins kühle Nass finden, ganz versehentlich versteht sich 

 Auf dass wir auch in den kommenden Jahren noch schöne Dorsche in der Ostsee fangen können!


----------



## captain-sparrow (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Naja bedingt magst du Recht haben aber die "Mannschaft" ist eh an Board, also kann sie auch freundlich sein und ggf. mehr arbeiten bzw. andere Arbeiten machen.
 Am Ende müssen sie sich auch fragen was besser ist: Arbeitslos oder umstellen?

 Preislich ließe sich sicherlich noch was machen, wenn die Gegenleistung entsprechend ist.

 Aber auch die Kutter müssen ihren Beitrag leisten, wenn am Verdienst /Gewinn nichts mehr eingespart werden kann, dann über die Komponenten die nicht direkt mit Geld in Zusammenhang stehen (z.B. Service an Board, Umgangston usw.)

 Hier sollen ja nur die Ideen gesammelt werden. Am Ende muss sich jeder Kapitän hinsetzen und schauen welches Konzept er anbieten möchte, kann oder will.
 Ein paar Ideen hat er ja nun.

 Gruß
 Axel


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Naja bedingt magst du Recht haben aber *die "Mannschaft" ist eh an Board, also kann sie auch freundlich sein und ggf. mehr arbeiten bzw. andere Arbeiten machen.*
> Am Ende müssen sie sich auch fragen was besser ist: Arbeitslos oder umstellen?
> 
> Preislich ließe sich sicherlich noch was machen, wenn die Gegenleistung entsprechend ist.
> ...



Klar, da wird eben ausgedünnt und die weniger guten gehen eben hinten über.

 Sie sind eh an Bord, ja und werden für ihre derzeitigen Aufgaben bezahlt. Du hast bestimmt auch einen Job, wenn du gesagt bekommst mach jeden Tag zwei Std. länger, weil bist hier ja eh auf Arbeit, oder mache in deinen 8Std. noch dies und das zusätzlich zu dem was du sonst schon gemacht hast, wärst du bei gleicher Bezahlung bestimmt auch nicht einverstanden damit oder?!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Nordkap-Fisher schrieb:


> Am Ende wird es wie immer laufen wenn Neuerungen eingeführt werden, die Leute schreien anfangs auf und am Ende gewöhnen sie sich daran und akzeptieren es.



Erst einmal müssen die Kutter das überleben, bevor der Angler sich entscheidet, dass zu akzeptieren! Mein Ihr denn wirklich, dass die Einnahmen so rosig sind, dass man eine Durststrecke ohne weiteres übersteht?

Auf der einen Seite schreibst Du 



Nordkap-Fisher schrieb:


> Die Energie  und Kreativität, die hier teilweise von einigen investiert werden um  diese Regelung zu umgehen/unterlaufen sollten vielleicht besser in die  Angelei gesteckt werden



Und dann



Nordkap-Fisher schrieb:


> Zumindest wird es hoffentlich dazu führen, dass nicht reihenweise die  38iger Dörschlein abgeschlagen werden, sondern ihren Weg zurück ins  kühle Nass finden, ganz versehentlich versteht sich



Ist das nicht auch eine "Lösung", um das Baglimit zu umgehen? In SH ist das zurücksetzen von massigen Dorschen strafbar! Also hat man jeden 38'er Dorsch zu entnehmen und zu verwerten. Also bringt das schon einmal nichts für die Bestände. Jetzt angelt man mit 2 Beifängern, steht über einem Schwarm (den ja nicht gibt...) 38'er Dorsche und hat nach 3 mal Köder runter sein Baglimit erreicht. Wobei bei 4 Dorschen darfst Du ja nur noch mit einer Anbissstelle weiter fischen (s.o.).

Dabei ist auch nicht zu vergessen, dass unter Umständen auch Angler mit Tourischein an Bord sind. Dann ist der Kapitän für die Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Regelung sogar verantwortlich und macht sich ggf. mitstrafbar.


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ich gebe Dir Recht, es werden mit Sicherheit nicht alle Kutter überleben, was unschön ist, aber in anderen Bereichen der Wirtschaft auch an der Tagesordnung ist wenn es um das Thema Marktanpassung oder Konsolidierung geht. Dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt, dass letztendlich viele die Neuausrichtung/Anpassung schaffen werden.

Auch die Konsequenzen bei Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Regelung (alles ab 38cm muss mit) sind mir bewusst, dennoch glaube ich, dass das Limit in der Praxis dazu führen wird, dass viele Angler die "Kleinen" wieder in Ihr Element entlassen werden und somit sozusagen ihr persönliches Mindestmaß erschaffen, auch wenn es nicht mit dem Gesetz konform geht 

Schon heute praktizieren das viele Angler, vermutlich aufgrund ihrer persönlichen Überzeugung heraus, dass 38cm für einen Dorsch einfach viel zu wenig sind. 

Nach meiner Einschätzung wird das Fanglimit auch bei denjenigen zu einem Umdenken führen, die heute jeden Fisch mitnehmen, weil es das Gesetzt ja so vorschreibt, wie es dann oft begründet wird. 
Dies werden sie dann wohl weniger aus Überzeugung tun als vielmehr aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie möglichst 5 größere Exemplare entnehmen möchten und dies gleichzeitig dazu führen würde, dass sie an guten Tagen eben nicht nach einem Stopp aufhören müssten zu angeln. Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur meine Einschätzung was passieren kann.


Die Kapitäne werden auch zukünftig für sich entscheiden müssen, was sie durchgehen lassen und was nicht. Aber, dass das Zurücksetzen tatsächlich vom Kapitän oder der Besatzung gerügt wird, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich jedenfalls erlebe es äußerst selten, dass überhaupt auf die Einhaltung des Mindestmaßes geachtet wird (Besatzung und leider auch die Angler).


----------



## Flatfish86 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Sie sind eh an Bord, ja und werden für ihre derzeitigen Aufgaben bezahlt. Du hast bestimmt auch einen Job, wenn du gesagt bekommst mach jeden Tag zwei Std. länger, weil bist hier ja eh auf Arbeit, oder mache in deinen 8Std. noch dies und das zusätzlich zu dem was du sonst schon gemacht hast, wärst du bei gleicher Bezahlung bestimmt auch nicht einverstanden damit oder?!



Dafür hat man ja in Deutschland die freie Berufswahl. Ich verstehe deinen Punkt, kann das aber nicht als Entschuldigung für bestimmte Verhaltensweisen anerkennen. Wer keinen Spaß an der Sache hat, muss es ja nicht machen (damit ist dann wahrscheinlich sowohl den frustrierten Mitarbeitern und den Gästen geholfen). Außerdem frage ich mich bei einigen Touren, die ich erlebt habe ehrlich gesagt, wofür ich die 50 Euro bezahle. Letzlich wurde ich nur von einem Kutter zum Angeln von Punkt A nach Punkt B transportiert (O.K. manchmal ist noch ne lauwarme Dosenerbsensuppe inklusive). Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund warum das Guidinggeschäft mit kleineren Booten und persönlichem Service stark gewachsen ist in den letzten Jahren. Da zahlt man dann halt auch gerne etwas mehr.


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> @ Gambolputty ,Fisherbandit und Macker
> Alles samt eine tolle und Gesunde Einstellung  zur "Leidenschaft Kutter/Dorschangeln " auf der Ostsee!! BEIDE DAUMEN  HOCH dafür!!!
> Auf jeden einzelnen Einzugehen würde mein Smartphone sprengen. ..
> Nur soviel dazu. .. WIR köffnen die Kutter nur über diese schwierige Zeit bringen, wenn wir auch weiterhin SO WIE BISHER auch MITFAHREN! !!!
> ...



Vollkommen richtig!

Große Köder und - natürlich - das Weglassen von Beifängern 
vermeiden, dass man seine demnächst legale Quote von fünf 
Dorschen unter Umständen nach zwei Driften mit gerade maßigen Exemplaren erreicht hat. Dann freut sich der ambitionierte Könner an einem guten Tag und viel Petri Heil 
über fünf sagen wir mal 60er anstatt darüber, fünfmal so viele Fische wie Anfänger oder weniger begabte Mitangler zu haben.
Für denjenigen, der damit nicht zufrieden sein kann, habe ich auch kein Rezept.

Und noch ein Wort an Neulinge und Leser mit weniger Kuttererfahrung:

Fünf Dorsche pro Tagestour sind im Durchschnitt durchaus nicht schlecht, die muss man erst mal fangen !

Das gilt gerade für die, die nicht kurzfristig besonders günstige Umstände nutzen können, sondern ihre Angeltour über Wochen hinaus planen müssen, und dann ihre drei, vier Tage auf See nach oder während Sturms, Ostwind oder sonstwas Unvorteilhaftem verbringen.

Für den Großteil der Angler hält sich die Benachteiligung durch  
die demnächstige 5-Dorsche-Regelung meiner Meinung nach in Grenzen.

Ich selbst muss nach Heiligenhafen, Laboe und Maasholm zwischen 460 und 520 km fahren. Das tue ich auch weiterhin
in dem Bewußtsein, den einen oder anderen Tag von den 
drei bis fünf Ausfahrten, für die ich mich auf den langen Weg mache, Schneider bleiben zu können, und wenn mir einer fünf Dorsche pro Tag garantieren könnte, würde ich noch viel öfter fahren!


Petri Heil

Funker Hornsbee


----------



## pennfanatic (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Bin früher mehrmals von Cuxhaven nach Helgoland gefahren.
Später von laboe , maasholm oder fehmarn.
Ich war froh über fünf dorsche. Hatte ich meuistens nie.
Wäre froh darüber noch einmal raus zu kommen, aber klappt nicht. Schade........


----------



## Gambolputty (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Die zuletzte geschriebenen Ansätze und Vorschläge können für Tagesfahrten ganz praktikabel sein. Für Mehrtagesfahrten sehe ich in ihnen jedoch keine Lösung. Und mir fällt ehrlich gesagt leider auch derzeit keine ein.


----------



## offense80 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Nun wird es Zeit den Service und den Spaß anzubieten wenn es schon nicht mehr genügend Fisch gibt.



Eigentlich schade, dass man dies erst JETZT anbieten muss um eventuell zu "überleben"

Einigen Kuttern hätte dieses "Geschäftsmodell" auch schon vor dem Baglimit sehr gut gestanden.


Zitat von *50er Jäger*

Du hast bestimmt auch einen Job, wenn du gesagt bekommst mach jeden Tag zwei Std. länger, weil bist hier ja eh auf Arbeit, oder mache in deinen 8Std. noch dies und das zusätzlich zu dem was du sonst schon gemacht hast, wärst du bei gleicher Bezahlung bestimmt auch nicht einverstanden damit oder?!

Das ist im Normalfall sicher richtig, NUR.....was würdest du tun wenn dein Satz auch nur LEICHT verändert wird, und zwar...

Mach jeden Tag zwei Std. länger, oder mache in deinen 8Std. noch dies und das zusätzlich zu dem was du sonst schon gemacht hast weil wir sonst keine Fahrgäste mehr bekommen, ich den Kutter abwracken muss, und du dann arbeitslos wirst


----------



## nowortg (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Moin zusammen,

welcher Mitarbeiter auf einem Angelkutter hat einen 8 Stunden Tag?

Arbeitsbeginn in der Regel gegen 06:00 Uhr, Feierabend selten vor 17:30. Zumindest in der Kieler Gegend (Maasholm,Eckernförde,Heikendorf,Laboe).

Es gibt zwar zwischedurch immer wieder Leerlauf, aber die Zeit an Bord beträgt schnell mal 12 Stunden.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Die zuletzte geschriebenen Ansätze und Vorschläge können für Tagesfahrten ganz praktikabel sein. Für Mehrtagesfahrten sehe ich in ihnen jedoch keine Lösung. Und mir fällt ehrlich gesagt leider auch derzeit keine ein.



Mmh, wo siehst Du denn den Unterschied zwischen Tages- und Mehrtagestouren?  Das erschließt sich mir gerade nicht.
Zumindest bei der Köder (Größen )Wahl ist es doch wumpe. Die eigentliche Angellzeit auf Dorsch ist doch FAST die selbe. Abends geht's doch auch entweder in einen Hafen oder vor Anker im Landschutz.


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



offense80 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, dass man dies erst JETZT anbieten muss um eventuell zu "überleben"
> 
> Einigen Kuttern hätte dieses "Geschäftsmodell" auch schon vor dem Baglimit sehr gut gestanden.
> 
> ...




Moin Micha,
Wenn man seinen Job oder Gewerbe behalten möchte, muss man sich eben anpassen. Wenn das heisst, mehr Arbeitsstunden für's gleiche Geld, ist das seine Entscheidung. Jeder Gewerbetreibende muss auch mal solche " Durststrecken" irgendwie überbrücken. Da muss vom "Kutter"was kommen, sonst ist er seine Gäste los. Sicherlich kann man einen gewissen Zeitraum mit "Plattfischtouren" überbrücken, aber auf Dauer?
Jetzt kommt auch zum Tragen, welche Besatzung sich in der Vergangenheit z.B. mal "kundenfreundlich benommen hat, oder bei einer Tour stumpf rausgefahren ist und den ganzen Tag 3x umgesetzt hat.
Wenn da nichts kommt (Events, Pokalangeln etc.) bleiben die Leute weg.
Der grösste Teil möchte eben seinen Fisch. Hier jetzt auf "Tränendrüse" drücken und von Loyalität reden......ich glaube das wird nix
Soll aber jeder machen wie er möchte, wünsche beiden "Seiten" alles Gute und viel Glück !!!


----------



## offense80 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Moin Rolf du Pilkergott !!! 

Da gebe ich dir in allen Punkten absolut recht #6 und wir haben ja selbst schon erleben dürfen/müssen, wie es nicht sein darf,kann oder muss. Es gibt eben himmelweite Unterschiede zwischen den Kuttern. Und wenn sich einige spätestens JETZT nicht anfangen, das "Heck" aufzureißen, werden sie ganz schnell vor die Hunde gehen. Und ich persönlich habe dann auch kein Mitleid mit ihnen. 

Offtopic on

Ich hoffe du bist trotz der momentanen "Flaute" weiter am herstellen deiner Pilker, damit wir damit in DK ordentlich abräumen können, so wie es einige mit den "Killern" ja schon in Norwegen gemacht und bewiesen haben, dass sie ein absoluter Topköder sind. 


LG
Michael


----------



## Gambolputty (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Mmh, wo siehst Du denn den Unterschied zwischen Tages- und Mehrtagestouren?  Das erschließt sich mir gerade nicht.
> Zumindest bei der Köder (Größen )Wahl ist es doch wumpe. Die eigentliche Angellzeit auf Dorsch ist doch FAST die selbe. Abends geht's doch auch entweder in einen Hafen oder vor Anker im Landschutz.



Ich meine  mehrtägige Touren mit Vollverpflegung und Übernachtung, wie sie z.B. auf Fehmarn die Reederei Lüdtke mit der "Kehrheim" und der "Silverland" oder die Reederei Neumann mit der "Störtebeker" anbieten. Man bleibt bei diesen Touren tagelang auf See, übernachtet an Bord, und angelt von morgens bis abends. An schlechten Tagen hat man am Tagesende nur ein paar Dorsche in der Kiste, an guten Tagen können aber auch schon vormittags die zukünftig nur noch erlaubten 5 Dorsche erreicht worden sein.


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Vielleicht schon längst beantwortet, aber alles kann ich einfach nicht
lesen.

Für wie lange gilt das eigentlich mit den fünf Dorschen/Tag ?

Wird das nächstes Jahr im Herbst für 2018 neu verhandelt und dann 
an die Lage - welche Richtung auch immer - angepasst ?

Irgendwo - habe ich selbst auch noch nicht gelesen - soll geschrieben sein, dass 2016 besonders gute Nachkommenschaft bei den Dorschen festgestellt werden konnte. Da dies für 2017 irrelevant wäre und die Fangbegrenzung mit dem Nachwuchs aus 2014 und/oder früher zusammen hängen könnte, ist es ja möglich, dass man ab 2018 auf acht Dorsche/Tag oder mehr hoch geht. Dann könnten zwar die Angler besser mit der Regelung für 2017 leben als die Kuttereigner, Vermieter, Meeresangelgerätehändler usw., aber es wäre eben "nur" das Jahr 2017 zu
überstehen, was ich allen Beteiligten wünsche.


----------



## offense80 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Das wird wahrscheinlich so werden wie mit dem Soli.....unsere hohen Herren meinten ja auch das wir den nur 5 Jahre zahlen brauchen......ööööh wie lange ist das jetzt her? 
Ich denke mit der Quote wird es kaum anders. Vielleicht doch..... Angler weiterhin 5 pro Tag, dafür Berufsfischer hoch auf 80%


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Wenns (vor allem den dänischen) Berufsfischern wieder mal schlecht(er) gehen sollte, werdet ihr eher sehen, wie schnell das Baglimit auf oder 1 Fisch runter ist (siehe Wolfsbarsch) oder das Dorsch mitnehmen ganz verboten wird, damit die (hauptsächlich dänischen) Fischer weiterhin mehr fangen können - so wie jetzt auch.

Errechnete Anglerfänge sind nur noch Verfügungsmasse im Verteilungskampf der Fischerei (sie auch noch mit Millionen gepampert wird), während jeder Angelkutter, der jetzt aufgeben muss (Sportfischerfahrzeugzulassung) endgültig weg sein wird und für den nie mehr (Kosten) ein neuer kommen..

Unabhängig allen, die geschrieben haben, dass der Service auf die Ideen auf den Kuttern sicher verbesserwungswürdig sind, sollte man immer daran denken, dass es auf "keinem Kutter" auch keinen Service geben kann - weder guten noch schlechten - und vor allem keine Angler mit rausfahren können..


----------



## derporto (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass es einen solchen Fall, wie aktuell mit dem vermeintlich verschwindenden Westdorsch und der daraus resultierenden Konsolidierung des Angelkuttermarktes, zigfach bereits an anderen Stellen unserer Welt gab.

Wäre ich Reeder eines Angelkutters an der Ostsee in diesen Zeiten würde ich mich fragen: Wie haben es andere Angelkutter dieser Welt geschafft ihr Angebot erfolgreich umzustellen und trotz Fangverbot der Zielfischart attraktive Ausfahrten für Ihre Kunden anzubieten und somit (gewinnbringend) weiterzuexistieren. 

Über den Tellerrand schauen, am besten mal über den großen Teich, vllt. Kontakt aufnehmen mit einem erfolgreichen Reeder in Übersee, sich Angebot und Marketing an- und abschauen. 

Wenn es darum geht Kunden zu begeistern sind uns andere Länder, wie z.B. die USA und Kanada, Lichtjahre voraus. 

Die deutschen Reeder werden hier keine passende Antwort auf Ihre Existenzfrage finden, der Dorsch ist ein Präzedenzfall in Nordeuropa, Lösungen müssen erst entwickelt werden.

Und da unsere deutsche Angelkutterflotte in seiner gesamten wirtschaftlichen Denk- und Handelsweise schon seit Jahren antiquiert wirkt, hat man sich natürlich zu einem solchen Szenario auch noch überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht und fällt nun aus allen Wolken.

Ein Mitdenken und vorallem -Handeln der Angelkutter-Reedereien ist unumgänglich. Am besten schon seit vorgestern. 

Also: Horizont erweitern, modernisieren, Denkstrukturen aufbrechen, eine neue Idee kreieren, für diese Idee werben und Vorreiter sein. 

Nur so kann der ein oder andere Reeder gestärkt aus der Krise hervorgehen und hat hinterher die Chance als Big Player auf einem konsolidierten Markt viel größere Marktanteile zu generieren als es aktuell überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## wladimir (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ich würde sagen, 50-70% "in der Woche" Angler werden/könnten weg fallen, vor allem Januar, Februar, März. In der Zeit waren Schiefe gut ausgebucht. Viele fahren in der Zeit, weil nichts anderes mehr gibt. Mann will angeln, aber nicht im Forellenpuff.

Wochenende/Ferien Angler werden zu 80-90% da bleiben.
Mit weniger Einnahmen werden bestimmt keine "mehr Leistung" angeboten. Wer soll das noch bezahlen oder die Preise werden extrem steigen, wo noch weniger Angler mitmachen.

Was man machen kann. Z.b. anderes Fisch verkaufen, von Fischkutter mit Aufschlag. Ich merke wie wenig die Fischer mit einander kommunizieren, obwohl 20 Meter daneben Kundschaft jeden Tag vorbei lauft. Letztes Jahr als wenig gefangen wurde und überhaupt, weil anderes Fisch (Plattfisch) anders schmeckt, haben wir von Kutter mehr als 200 kg Fisch abgekauft. Alle waren zufrieden. Wenn man schon da ist, kann man schon was mitnehmen. 
Wir waren im September an der Küste und wollten wieder Fisch kaufen, die preise variieren schon sehr stark, gleiches Fisch 30 km. weiter Preisunterschied fast 450% und sogar teuer als zuhause. Haben wir trotzdem gekauft, aber wir sind auch keine Idioten.
Ich selber würde sehr gern Fischbrötchen am Kutter kaufen und essen, gibt es leider nicht, nur Frikadellen 

Die Service, die nichts kostet, soll besser werden. Z.b. Ansagen, Tipps, eventuell sogar Köder, Systemen verkauf für anderes Fisch als Dorsch, wenn man abrechen soll. Es ist schon sehr traurig, wenn du um 6 an Kutter stehst und beim Abfahrt erfährst, das Heute Plattfischtag ist und du nur für Dorsch aufgerüstet bist. ich habe schon erlebt, wo ein Wrack ohne Ansage angesteuert wurde, was da passierte, kann sich jeder ausmahlen, 98% waren mit Pilker unterwegs.

Es wird für Fischkutter allgemein hart. Alle sollten mit einander sprechen und neue Wege suchen und finden.


----------



## thomas19 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Hallo Wladimir,
auf der MS Monika in Heiligenhafen kannst Du Heringsbrötchen kaufen und essen.
thomas


----------



## Jan1982 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

In Irland bin ich oft privat unterwegs, da sind die Fischkutter Kapitäne flexibler unterwegs, da machen die manchmal Angelfahrten aber auch oft einfach nur kurze Tuckertouren in der Bucht mit den Touristen, z.Bsp. Delfine oder Wale angucken. Oder für die Kinder Meeresbiologie zum Anfassen, paar Muscheln, Seesterne, etc. hochholen in kleines Becken packen zum Angucken und erklären,...

Die Aufregung um das Baglimit in Bezug auf Kutter verstehe ich aber tatsächlich nicht. 5 Dorsche auf einer Kutterfahrt, wer fängt denn bitte so viel? Habe ich noch nie erlebt. Und wenn da dann einmal ein Glückspilz an Bord ist der 5 gefangen hat, der kann dann ja vielleicht mit dem Nebenman, der nichts gefangen hat, einen abgeben und dann doch weitermachen... 

Ansonsten: Touren auf verschiedene Fische planen und mal nen Stop machen für Heringe oder ne Sandbank für Plattfische anlaufen. An Bord kann man dann gleich Wattis und Heringspaternoster verticken und somit noch Deckungsbeitrag generieren...


----------



## thanatos (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Wie schieße ich ein Eigentor ???????????
 Wenn ich von Warnemünde in See steche mit einem Kutter
 weiß ich bei der Ausfahrt ob ich was fange oder ob es 
 ne Spazierfahrt  wird -insgesamt hab ich drei Erfolgstouren mit gemacht mit 15 - 20 guten Dorschen von Xtouren .
 Naja wenn éin "Wissenschaftler" und ein Fernsehteam 
 mit an Bord ist geht es eben mal dahin wo es im 
 "Minutentakt" beißt ist ja ne geile Werbung #6
 Das der tolle Tag dann Grundstock einer statistischen Erhebung wir  die ein Fanglimit bewirken :c
 Naja ich (und warscheinlich viele andere )werden es sich in Zukunft verkneifen hunderte Km zu fahren ohne die Hoffnung einen Tag zu erwischen wo alle Kutter zu den Fanggründen fahren - danke das habt ihr toll hingekriegt #6
 P.s. Schaut mal bei eBay rein ich verschleudere mein Meeresausrüstung demnächst  :vik:


----------



## hans albers (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

sag mal :
haste ne fanggarantie gekauft,
wenn du auf einen kutter gehst zum angeln??


nur mal ne frage...


----------



## Stulle (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



hans albers schrieb:


> sag mal :
> haste ne fanggarantie gekauft,
> wenn du auf einen kutter gehst zum angeln??
> 
> ...


Verstehen kann ich die Kritik aber auch, nicht selten fing man bis mittags auf Mischgrund an der kante gut dann wurde der Fang gezählt und stundenlang  auf ner Sandwüste rumgedümpelt.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Stulle schrieb:


> Verstehen kann ich die Kritik aber auch, nicht selten fing man bis mittags auf Mischgrund an der kante gut dann wurde der Fang gezählt und stundenlang  auf ner Sandwüste rumgedümpelt.



An dieser "Kritik " ist ja auch gar nichts auszusetzen und z.T. verständlich! !
Was ich aber absolut nicht verstehen kann, ist die Aussage "jetzt wo das Baglimit da ist, fahr ich nicht mehr ..LOHNT JA NICHT" ... und GENAU DAS  ist falsch!!!!!


----------



## seeschwalbe (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ich glaube nicht das im Februar und März noch viele auf den
Kutter mitfahren. Von  meiner Truppe keiner.
Außerdem wurden wir von den Kutterkapitänen ja oft genug
verarscht.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das im Februar und März noch viele auf den
> Kutter mitfahren. Von  meiner Truppe keiner.
> Außerdem wurden wir von den Kutterkapitänen ja oft genug
> verarscht.


Das in der Vergangenheit einige Kuttterkapitäne in der goldenen Zeit der 80er stehen geblieben sind und auch so handeln ist ärgerlich und wer das in 2017 nicht ändert hat selber schuld, aber einfach zu sagen " ich fahr jetzt nicht mehr" ist DEFINITIV der falsche Weg! !!!...... 
Es MUSS ein UMDENKEN erfolgen!!... sowohl  bei uns ANGLERN als auch bei den KAPITÄNEN/EIGNERN! !!.... Nur wenn wir weiterhin auf dem Kutter mitfahren, haben wir überhaupt eine Chance noch mit dem Kutter fahren zu KÖNNEN! !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> . Nur wenn wir weiterhin auf dem Kutter mitfahren, haben wir überhaupt eine Chance noch mit dem Kutter fahren zu KÖNNEN! !!


Das ist genau der Punkt (ich habe ja schon mehrfach ausgeführt,dass auf Grund der Zulassungsbedingungen (Sportfischerfahrzeug) für JEDEN EINZELNEN Kutter, der jetzt wegfallen wird, NIE MEHR ein neuer bzw. anderer dazu kommen. )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

mit den ganzen verboten wird unser staat irgendwann merken das keine steuern mehr reinkommen.....und die vermieter genauso.....


----------



## Stulle (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Also bei mir wars nicht das Limit das mich vergrauelt hat. Von bis zu 10 zu kaum 2 mal im jahr.


----------



## det110 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Moin Zusammen, im Grunde ist der ganze Ansatz m.E. falsch.
Denn die Angelkutter und die Guids gehören nicht zu den Sportanglern. Also müßten deren Fänge ja im Kern zur Quote gezählt werden. Das wird aber nicht gemacht.
Das Angelguiding ist ein ganz großes Problem an den Küsten und den Flüssen geworden. Es sind einfach zu viele und viele von denen fischen rücksichtslos auf Masse. Der Bestand an Hecht, Barsch und Zander ist schon recht mager in den Bodden. Sicherlich sind die echten Sportangler, die vom Boot aus für sich privat fischen, nicht für den Zustand der Bestände verantworlich, aber da wir keine Lobby haben, wird uns in den Arsch getreten. Die Quotierung für uns wird ganz sicher nie zurückgenommen, aber die gewerbliche Fischerei in der Ostsee hat immer noch über 30.000 Tonnen Quote. Ist ne Sauerei. Aber jetzt nicht mehr zu ändern. Ich bin wirklich nicht traurig darüber, wenn die Angelkutter und ein Teil der Guids wegfallen würden und wenn einen Teil der gewerblichen Kutter abgewrackt würde. Richtig wäre ein totales, ostseeweites Fangverbot für Dorsch auf 5 Jahre gewesen um danach mit kleinen Quoten wieder anzufangen, am besten mit 50cm Mindestmaß. Wenn ich hier lese, naja, dann nehm ich nur die Großen mit, dann heißt das auch, das die kleineren wieder über Bord gehen, davon verenden dann über 90%. Das ist sicher nicht die Lösung. Da die Quote für Scholle verdoppelt wurde, wird das auch keine Alternative auf die Dauer sein. Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten: 1.) Akzeptieren das es so ist und sich daran halten, was ich für das Beste halte oder 2.) Tun was man nicht lassen kann und den Ärger einkalkulieren. Wir werden sehen. Ab 2018 soll ja laut Buschfunk die Sportangelbegrenzung für Salmoniden von 3 Fische pro Tag und Lizenz auf 1 Fisch pro Tag und Lizenz gesenkt werden, dann hat es sich mit der Guiderei eh erledigt. Im Mittelmeer ist Bluefin schon länger für Sportangler dicht und ab 2017 auch der Schwertfisch zu 100% für Sportangler dicht. Auch hier gilt: Berufsfischer dürfen beide Arten weiter befischen...............Daran sieht man gut, wie es in der Zukunft sein wird. Gewerblich werden die Bestände vernichtet und der Sportangler kann sich die Bilder von Damals ansehen...........In diesem Sinne.......


----------



## Stulle (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



det110 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen, im Grunde ist der ganze Ansatz m.E. falsch.
> Denn die Angelkutter und die Guids gehören nicht zu den Sportanglern. Also müßten deren Fänge ja im Kern zur Quote gezählt werden. Das wird aber nicht gemacht.
> Das Angelguiding ist ein ganz großes Problem an den Küsten und den Flüssen geworden. Es sind einfach zu viele und viele von denen fischen rücksichtslos auf Masse. Der Bestand an Hecht, Barsch und Zander ist schon recht mager in den Bodden. Sicherlich sind die echten Sportangler, die vom Boot aus für sich privat fischen, nicht für den Zustand der Bestände verantworlich, aber da wir keine Lobby haben, wird uns in den Arsch getreten. Die Quotierung für uns wird ganz sicher nie zurückgenommen, aber die gewerbliche Fischerei in der Ostsee hat immer noch über 30.000 Tonnen Quote. Ist ne Sauerei. Aber jetzt nicht mehr zu ändern. Ich bin wirklich nicht traurig darüber, wenn die Angelkutter und ein Teil der Guids wegfallen würden und wenn einen Teil der gewerblichen Kutter abgewrackt würde. Richtig wäre ein totales, ostseeweites Fangverbot für Dorsch auf 5 Jahre gewesen um danach mit kleinen Quoten wieder anzufangen, am besten mit 50cm Mindestmaß. Wenn ich hier lese, naja, dann nehm ich nur die Großen mit, dann heißt das auch, das die kleineren wieder über Bord gehen, davon verenden dann über 90%. Das ist sicher nicht die Lösung. Da die Quote für Scholle verdoppelt wurde, wird das auch keine Alternative auf die Dauer sein. Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten: 1.) Akzeptieren das es so ist und sich daran halten, was ich für das Beste halte oder 2.) Tun was man nicht lassen kann und den Ärger einkalkulieren. Wir werden sehen. Ab 2018 soll ja laut Buschfunk die Sportangelbegrenzung für Salmoniden von 3 Fische pro Tag und Lizenz auf 1 Fisch pro Tag und Lizenz gesenkt werden, dann hat es sich mit der Guiderei eh erledigt. Im Mittelmeer ist Bluefin schon länger für Sportangler dicht und ab 2017 auch der Schwertfisch zu 100% für Sportangler dicht. Auch hier gilt: Berufsfischer dürfen beide Arten weiter befischen...............Daran sieht man gut, wie es in der Zukunft sein wird. Gewerblich werden die Bestände vernichtet und der Sportangler kann sich die Bilder von Damals ansehen...........In diesem Sinne.......



Bei nem komplett Fangverboten wäre ich auch dabei aber mit der Lobby der Fischer kann man das wohl vergessen.

Dorsche die nicht mit naturköder gefangen wurden haben >90% Überlebenschancen und besser 3 40er als einen Meterfisch Rausnehmen die sind deutlich wertvoller für die Vermehrung.


----------



## Hecht32 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Wo sind eigentlich die Kutterbesitzer?  
Anscheinend ist das Fanglimit bei den ach so gebeutelten Kuttern kein Thema. 
Auf deren Webseiten der Kutter ist zu dem Thema nichts zu finden!
In Heiligenhafen wird in letzter Zeit sowieso hauptsächlich auf 
Platte gefischt. 
Die Kutter müssen sich umstellen wenn sie weiterhin bestehen wollen. Service, Preis, Fahrtzeiten, keine verarsche - und die Gäste kommen weiterhin. 
Auf die Laichräuber, die mehr als drei Dickdorsche fangen müssen oder die Kindermörder die jeden Schwanz abknüppeln, kann gut verzichtet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Erste Kutter melden Stornierungen:
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachri...orsche-pro-Tag-Angelkutter-stehen-vor-dem-Aus


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. November 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erste Kutter melden Stornierungen:
> http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachri...orsche-pro-Tag-Angelkutter-stehen-vor-dem-Aus



Das sind gute Nachrichten! Bin gespannt wo die Fleischmacher aus Bayern stattdessen hinfahren. Schließlich "lohnt" sich das Angeln an den heimischen Bächen ja schon ewig nicht mehr.



thanatos schrieb:


> P.s. Schaut mal bei eBay rein ich verschleudere mein Meeresausrüstung demnächst  :vik:



Super, dann verlink das hier mal bitte!

Grüße!
Bag-Limit-Angler
(kann man sich hier eigentlich umbenennen?)


----------



## Corinna68 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

ha ha ha jetzt passiert das was wir als angler abgeschafft oder wenigstens eingeschränkt haben .bei anfragen bei 3 angelkuttern was nun im januar bis märz mit der fangbegrenzung von 3 dorschen ist, kam eine eindeutige antwort.als ausgleich wird die fischgröße stimmen .wir fahren wieder alte fanggebiete an .wer hat jetzt schuld daran ???die kutterbesitzer wollen überleben !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Nur mal, dass einige sich dran erinnern, um was es hier gehen soll:


> Und nun also her mit Tipps, Vorschlägen, Ideen - helft dem Angeltourismus, helft einer strukturschwachen Region, helft Angelkuttern, helft Bootsvermietern, helft Gerätehändlern, helft Anglerpensionen und Campingplätzen - damit auch noch unsere Kinder an die Ostsee zum Angeln gehen können....


Das andere könnt ihr ja hier:
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-main-spessart/art11878,4301763
oder hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
diskutieren...

Danke...


----------



## weserangler (10. November 2016)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Als Vorschlag:
 Pilken/ Angeln auf Köhler und im Sommer mit Paternoster auf Makrele, schwimmt alles reichlich in der Ostsee. 

 Ansonsten kann ich die ganze Diskussion, ob man sich nun an das Baglimit halten soll bzw. wie jeder damit umgeht, absolut *nicht* verstehen! Es wurde eine gesetzliche Regelungen geschaffen und an diese hat sich jeder Betroffene verbindlich zu halten soweit er keine Strafen riskieren will. Somit ist nach Erreichen des Limits Schluss mit Fischen auf Dorsch. 

 Welche wirtschaftlichen Folgen das hat und ob es auch Kontrollen geben wird, darüber haben sich die Gesetzesgeber ihre Gedanken gemacht (oder auch nicht). Ich finde daher, alle weiterführenden Diskussionen ändern nichts an der neuen Regelung, die zwar nicht akzeptiert werden muss, aber eben jetzt nicht zu ändern ist. Gesetz ist halt Gesetz!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Ich hatte gestern die Möglichkeit mich mit zwei Eignern von Angelkuttern (Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn) zu unterhalten. Die Frage von Thomas "Wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um?" kann ich jetzt einfach beantworten. Die Angler bleiben weg... Gerade aus der näheren Umgebung sind die Zahlen stark rückläufig, d.h. die Tagesangler aus SH und HH bleiben fern. Bei den Touristen sieht es anders aus, jedoch ist noch nicht absehbar, ob es damit zusammenhängt, dass die Touren (und Unterkünfte) bereits länger gebucht sind und eine (kostenlose) Stornierung nicht mehr möglich ist oder ob es den Anglern mit weiterer Anreise egal ist. Die vermutung liegt allerdings auf dem ersten Punkt und somit wird sich die Siituation vermutlich weiter zuspitzen. Ohne einfach nur pessimistisch zu sein, werden die jetzigen (und anstehenden) Einschränkungen für Angler Folgen für alle Beteiligten haben. Ich unterschreibe jetzt die Aussage, dass wir das Meeresangeln aus den letzten Jahren so nicht mehr wieder bekommen werden. Traurig, aber wahr. Naja, und solange manche Angler und Verbände weiterhin für Schonzeiten und höhere Mindestmaße (also weitere Einschränkungen) plädieren, wird sich auch kein Widerstand lohnen. Angler sind für mich eine Gruppe von leichten Opfern für die Politik...


----------



## hans albers (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

ja.. schade, 
das viele einfach mit nem tageslimit von 5 bzw.
3 dorschen (wär fährt übrigens gern auf laichdorsch??) nicht leben können, 
und wegbleiben...
gibt ja auch noch andere fische als dorsch..
(zb. platte)

von zwei befragten kutten auf alle zu schliessen halte allerdings
für etwas gewagt...

(die temperaturen spielen bei touren/buchung übrigens auch ne rolle)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

bei den Vergleichen gibts auch Vergleiche mit Buchungen der letzten Jahre, braucht man nicht nur auf aktuelle Situation gucken...

Nach dem was ich selber mitkriege von Seiten Angeltourismus/Kutter, siehts danach nicht gut aus...

Achja, wer meint, dem Dorsch ginge es besser, wenn Angelkutter verschwinden, der hat wohl die Schleppnetzer vergessen, die von Anglern ja die Quote bekommen haben..


----------



## hans albers (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



> Achja, wer meint, dem Dorsch ginge es besser, wenn Angelkutter verschwinden,




mhh .. wer hat das behauptet??

echt b..dzeitungs niveau hier...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



hans albers schrieb:


> von zwei befragten kutten auf alle zu schliessen halte allerdings
> für etwas gewagt...
> 
> (die temperaturen spielen bei touren/buchung übrigens auch ne rolle)



Die zwei Eigner haben nicht nur für sich gesprochen, sondern in der gestrigen Gesprächsrunde die Situation für die Region Ostholstein geschildert! An anderen Stellen in SH sieht es wohl nicht besser aus.

Die Temperaturen sind im Winter immer ähnlich... wir haben ja im Norden keinen Jahrhundertwinter. 

Und bei der Buchungslage geht es ja nicht nur um eine Momentaufnahme, sondern auch die Anzahl an Reservierungen durch Gruppen/ Vereine etc. für das laufende Jahr wurden hierbei berücksichtigt. 

Da gibt es nichts mehr zum schönreden!


----------



## Flatfish86 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Naja, die Frage ist doch, ob die Leute wirklich alle wegen dem Bag-Limit nicht kommen, oder weil sie einfach mitlerweile mitbekommen haben, dass man momentan bzw. im letzten Herbst/Winter in SH meistens fast keine Dorsche fängt (was ich mitbekommen habe waren 1-2 Dorsche pro Mann schon hoch). In Zeiten von Facebook, Anglerboard etc. verbreitet sich sowas ja sehr schnell. Ich glaube Letzteres ist der Hauptgrund, nicht das Bag-Limit an sich. Früher war es ja auch so, dass die Buchungen zurück gingen, wenn nix gefangen wurde. Aber jetzt haben die Kutterkapitäne wenigstens eine Sache, der sie den schwarzen Peter zu schieben können. Wer nicht ein wenig kreativ ist, alleine auf den Dorsch behart und immer nur jammert bleibt irgendwann auf der Strecke...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Schuldfrage ist klar:
Versagende Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, speziell DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm, die sich haben austricksen lassen bzw. in ihrem Schützerwahn noch freiwillig Vorschläge machten.


Und immer dran denken:
JEDER Kutter, der aufgeben muss, ist für immer weg - es wird keine neue Lizenzen mehr geben als Sportfischerfahrzeug..

Da isses wurscht, WARUM - weg ist weg..

Und Fischer können IMMER bei genügend Quote neue Lizenzen bekommen im Gegensatz zu Angelkuttern..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



zander67 schrieb:


> Klar fängt man weniger Dorsche als früher,* aber heute darf man keinen guten Tag mehr haben.*
> Da bleiben viele zu Hause oder fahren nach Norwegen.
> 
> VG


Das ist genau der Punkt..

Aber das können nur Angler verstehen..

Die Verbandler der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei tun sich da schwer..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



hans albers schrieb:


> mhh .. wer hat das behauptet??
> 
> echt b..dzeitungs niveau hier...


Man sollte vielleicht auch erkennen, dass man selber nicht das Maß der Dinge ist. 
Wir haben vollkommen unterschiedliche Arten von Anglern mit unterschiedlichen Wünschen, Zielen und Entfernungen sowie Aufwendungen. 
Da von einem "Umdenken" beim Angler zu appellieren, halte ich für großen ideologischen quatsch, der gerade beim Angel*tourismus* nicht funktionieren wird. Da hilft es keinem - wenn wir gegenseitig mit dem Finger auf UNS Angler zeigen - während die Verbände und Politik diesen Mist verzapft haben und der Gürtel bei den Berufsfischern wieder gelockert wird.




Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt haben die Kutterkapitäne wenigstens eine Sache, der sie den schwarzen Peter zu schieben können. Wer nicht ein wenig kreativ ist, alleine auf den Dorsch behart und immer nur jammert bleibt irgendwann auf der Strecke...


Es ist aber auch leicht gesagt, denn Kutterkapitänen den schwarzen Peter in Sachen Kreativität zuzuschieben, wenn diese eben ein begrenztes Spektrum an Möglichkeiten haben. 

Der Angler will Dorsch fangen und in den seltensten Fällen die Platte. Und auch wenn dein Einwand - ob es an den geringen Fangzahlen liegen könnte - nicht ganz so verkehrt ist, so ist doch der größte Aspekt das Baglimit.

Ich habe dafür keine Statistiken wie manch anderer. Aber wenn ich mich so umhöre und auch bei Facebook und c.o. in den Gruppen mitlese.... der Haupttenor besagt "Für 3 oder 5 Dorsche nehme ich die Fahrt nicht auf mich". Plattfisch interessiert die meisten nicht. Wie soll der Kapitän jetzt kreativer werden? Hast du eine kreativere Idee?


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Am Besten wäre es, wenn jegliche Fischerei mit kommerziellem Hintergrund, auch Angelkutter, für eine oder zwei Dorschgenerationen komplett ausgesetzt würde.
Davon verhungert keiner. Und ein Staat, der Risikobanken aus ihrem eigenen Dreck zieht, sollte auch Fischer auszahlen können, die an den hohen Quoten und deren Folgen eher indirekt schuld sind.
Das ist zwar sehr dumm für alle Angler ohne Boot, aber ein mal kurz und schmerzhaft Verzicht üben ist doch weitaus besser, als (auf die selbe Zeit) den Siechtum des Bestandes für 3 oder 5 Dorsche hinzunehmen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Am Besten wäre es, wenn jegliche Fischerei mit kommerziellem Hintergrund, auch Angelkutter, für eine oder zwei Dorschgenerationen komplett ausgesetzt würde.


Das ist absolut keine Lösung.
Vor allem zitiere ich da mal den Thomas...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer dran denken:
> JEDER Kutter, der aufgeben muss, ist für immer weg - es wird keine neue Lizenzen mehr geben als Sportfischerfahrzeug..
> 
> Da isses wurscht, WARUM - weg ist weg..
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Am Besten wäre es, wenn jegliche Fischerei mit kommerziellem Hintergrund,* auch Angelkutter*, für eine oder zwei Dorschgenerationen komplett ausgesetzt würde.
> .


Nochmal, auch für Dich:
Fähr ein Angelkutter mit Lizenz als Sportfischerfahrzeug 1 Jahr nicht, verliert er die Lizenz und bekommt sie nie wieder ....

Und anderes als Angler rausfahren solange (Seebestattung, Hafenrundfahrten etc.) dürfen die mit der Lizenz auch nicht, dazu müssten es Fahrgastschiffe sein..

Schützer schützen halt gerne Angler und Angeln ohne jede Ahnung kaputt - die wahren Schuldigen können ja fröhlich weiter plündern..


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal, auch für Dich:
> Fähr ein Angelkutter mit Lizenz als Sportfischerfahrzeug 1 Jahr nicht, verliert er die Lizenz und bekommt sie nie wieder ....
> 
> Papier ist geduldig, so wie die B-Fischer ihre Ausnahmeregeln bekommen, ließe sich auch hier was machen.
> ...



Der Dorschbestand wird alles, nur nicht kaputtgeschützt. Was in wenigen Jahren nachwachsen kann, wenn kommerzieller Fang+ Discard weitgehend ausbleibt, ist erheblich.
Das wären nur wenige Jahre.
Mit Quote und Baglimit kann die Erhohlung ausbleiben, auch über Jahrzehnte, und dann ist ohnehin Ende für alle Beteiligten.
Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass sich am Baglimit etwas ändern wird, solange der Dorschbestand nicht gesichert ist.
Das steht alles auf sehr wackeligen Beinen, Dorsch, Angelkutter und die kommerzielle Fischerei zu gleich, ausgelesen wird am Ende nur über die Wirtschaftlichkeit.
In dem man die Fischer und Kutterkapitäne fürs Nichtsfangen auszahlt, wird die Auslese per Pleitegeier verhindert und bietet dem Dorsch eine einmalige Chance, in eine nachhaltig und erfolgreich befischbare Bestandsgröße zu wachsen.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Gibt es schon Proteste von Seiten der Touristik.
Wegen aus bleibende Buchungen usw.
Ist da schon was zu hören?


----------



## Flatfish86 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

@ Biberpelz: Da sind wir dann unterschiedlicher Meinungen. Wenn ich wählen könnte zwischen: 
1. es gibt viel Fisch und ich habe quasi eine Fangarantie, dass ich 5 bzw. 3 Dorsche mit nach Hause nehmen kann und kann danach noch z.B. auf Platte angeln oder mal mit Ködern experientieren, weil ich weiß, dass ich viele Bisse haben werde.

ODER 

2. Ich angel den ganzen Tag und gebe alles und fange mit Glück 1-2 Dorsche, dürfte aber THEORETISCH so viele mitnehmen wie ich will,

dann würde ich Option 1 wählen und wäre damit sicher nicht alleine...

Ein paar Vorschläge habe ich früher schon gemacht, so kreativ muss man da garnicht sein:



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Ganze als Chance die Servicewüste Angelkutter mal etwas zu reformieren. Viele (nicht alle!) der Besatzungen habe noch nicht verstanden, dass sie Dienstleister sind.
> Nur ein paar der Fragen, die ich mir bei meinen Ausfahrten mit diversen Kuttern gestellt habe:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dingsens (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...ehrdete-Dorschbestaende,nordmagazin40304.html

Viel "Spaß" damit. Mal ein kleiner Blick auf einige unserer beliebtesten Kutter in der schönen Hansestadt Rostock. 
Und das sind Kapitäne, die die Punkte 1-7 aus dem Vorpost nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beherzigen! Diese Schiffe waren teilweise wochen-und monatelang im Voraus ausgebucht!
Schon traurig, was da momentan passiert.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> @ Biberpelz: Da sind wir dann unterschiedlicher Meinungen. Wenn ich wählen könnte zwischen:


Nur gibt es diese Wahl nicht, weshalb die Aussage obsolet ist.
Fakt ist: Es wird von vorne herein ausgeschlossen, ob man einen guten Tag hat oder nicht. Und Fakt ist auch, dass "deshalb" viele fern bleiben.

Da sind die von dir genannten und zitierten Vorschläge gar keine Vorschläge, denn es scheinen lediglich von dir negative Erfahrungen mit einzelnen Kuttern gewesen zu sein. Auf den Kuttern, auf denen ich war, war die Crew freundlich und hilfsbereit. Hilft dem Kutter aber auch nicht, wenn die Leute von vorne herein nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## leichtdorsch (2. März 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich denke am ehesten werden die tageskuttertouren wegfallen, bzw. ordentliche einbußen zu verzeichnen haben.
> die kleinbootangelei könnte davon profitieren.
> vielleicht kommen insgesamt weniger auswärtige an die ostküste, bleiben aber dafür eventuell länger?



Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf ich bin mit
Arbeitskollegen, immer im Sommer von wismar
mit dem Kutter rausgefahren.Mit ca 10 Mann
das hat sich jetzt erledigt,40 Euro für 5 Dorsche
lohnt sich nicht mehr.Habe mir jetzt ein eigenes
Boot zugelegt.Die Angelkutter könnten ja jetzt
auf Plattfische umsteigen, ob das mit einem Kutter für 40
Personen fängig ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## leichtdorsch (2. März 2017)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

Jetzt wird sich wohl auch die unfreundlichkeit der Kutter Crews 
rächen.Habe des öfteren erlebt wie sich ältere Männer die irgentwie
zum Kutter gehörten und dort geholfen haben.Sich die  besten
Plätze einen Tag vorher reseviert haben.Dann gierig ihre 30 Dorsche
gefangen haben,nebenbei erwähnen das sie den Dorsch garnicht mehr
los werden weil die Nachbahrn auch keinen mehr wollen.Dann sich beim 
Filietieren vordrängeln für sich und ihre Kumpels.Dann wird man auch noch
angemault weil man schließlich als letzer am filietieren ist.Weil diese Typen
ja noch sauber machen müssen.Der Kapitän kam auch schon, aus dem Führerhaus und hat rumgeschrien wir sollen beim Dorsch landen das Schiff nicht dreckig machen.Wurden auch schon von so einem älteren Mann des Angel abbinden bezichtigt.Ja die letzten Jahre gab es ja auch mehr als
genug Kunden.Mit dem Gaff kam auch selten einer dadurch gute Fische verloren.Man hat es sich trotzdem angetan aber bei 40 Euro und 5 Dorschen ist die Schmerzgrenze überschritten


----------



## Stulle (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Ganze als Chance die Servicewüste Angelkutter mal etwas zu reformieren. Viele (nicht alle!) der Besatzungen habe noch nicht verstanden, dass sie Dienstleister sind.
> Nur ein paar der Fragen, die ich mir bei meinen Ausfahrten mit diversen Kuttern gestellt habe:
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde bestimmt einiges verbessern wenn es dafür nicht schon zu spät ist. Sich auf dem Kutter über das Limit zu beschweren ist wie ein Treckerfahrer der über die max 70 auf der Landstraße meckert.


----------



## Waldima (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

@Stulle: top Beitrag!


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Helft dem Angeltourismus: Neue Ideen - wie gehen Dorschangler mit dem Baglimit um*

... Ihr fahrt auf dem verkehrten Kutter mit!


----------

